# Kardashian Make-up storage help



## Sassys

Does anyone know where I can get a storage system like the one all the Kardashian women have.  I have seen very small versions but not this big.

Anyone?


----------



## eastloru

they have the clear cube the site is theclearcube.com


----------



## lawchick

Another alternative is Muji clear acrylic storage but they are all out of stock now.


----------



## Swanky

Moving to make up forum . . .


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

lawchick said:


> Another alternative is Muji clear acrylic storage but they are all out of stock now.


 
OMG! Regardless of it being out of stock,Thank you


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Containerstore.com


----------



## lawchick

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> OMG! Regardless of it being out of stock,Thank you


U r so welcome.  That's what's great about TPF right?


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

lawchick said:


> U r so welcome. *That's what's great about TPF right?*


 
Yep!


----------



## eitak

I would LOVE to get my hands on The Clear Cube! need to start saving... NOW!


----------



## i<3handbags

What is it about the Clear Cube that makes it so expensive?


----------



## 4everglammm

Those clear cubes are awsome but very pricey. I bought something similar at target for $10 although Im sure the quality is no where close and it doensnt look nearly as nice. Would love to have one of those though but for the money I'd rather apply it towards a another bag.


----------



## declaredbeauty

i<3handbags said:


> What is it about the Clear Cube that makes it so expensive?



4. Why is it so expensive? It's just plastic!

There are some misconception about Acrylics, they are thought to be in-expensive where as they are quite the opposite. We've put together a cost breakdown to give you an idea of just how much a piece of acrylic really is. Each clear cube uses up about 17- 20 sq. ft. of material. 3/8" thick material is used for the walls and 3/16" for the rest.
- 3/8" sheet of Acrylic costs approx $6.50 dollars a sq. ft. See the sheet costs/specs here.
- 3/16" sheet of Acrylic costs approx $16.00 dollars a sq. ft. See the sheet costs/specs here.

THE MATH:
One Clear Cube = Approx 20 sq. ft. (4sq.ft. @ 3/8" Thick & 16 sq.ft. @ 3/16" Thick)
4 sq. ft x $16.00 = $64
16 sq. ft. x $6.50 = $104
($64 + $104) = $168 US Dollars of material per Cube.

As you can see, the Acrylic material alone (not including the hinges, handles, adhesive, shipping & labor) makes up almost two thirds of the cost.


----------



## i<3handbags

^^ Thanks!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I think I read that the Kardashians' storage is custom made and cost a few hundred bucks.


----------



## SimoneR

I like the idea of the clear cube in terms of organization, but I don't like the idea of having that much makeup visible on my vanity.  It looks cluttered.

I prefer to use compartmentalized hanging bags (clear compartments).  I used to get them at Bendel's.  I just roll them up & place them in drawers.


----------



## sw0pp

I prefer the Muji storages systems, they're acrylic too and cost less

here http://mangobluete.tumblr.com/post/861079728/muji you can see someone using them, total cost was around 150 euros


----------



## babyontheway

^^Thanks for sharing!  I think it is time to upgrade from my current system, which= everything thrown into a basket


----------



## GingerSnap527

It's not the Clear Cube or Muji, but it is clear! Bought one of these at Target and it's really organized the things I use most often (the other stuff is still in a Sephora train case in one of my cabinets). There are other styles, just search Caboodles Clear.

http://www.target.com/Caboodles-Cle...om_size-bin,target_com_brand-bin&frombrowse=0


----------



## leboudoir

i ordered mine today and well, here goes the 4-5 week wait. maybe more since they are backordered. im a little obsessed with it lol! 

initially thought why pay for plastic, then realised it was acrylic and something like the cookie drawer u see in subways: http://display-case-showcase.com/DonutPastry/acrylic_bakery_display_case_bdt2d.htm cost that much so just bit the bullet.

i figure it'll be my xmas present to myself


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^recall seeing that when I was on the hunt


----------



## leboudoir

^ my sad way of justifying my purchase  we prolly saw the same one!


----------



## Norlite

sw0pp said:


> I prefer the Muji storages systems, they're acrylic too and cost less
> 
> here http://mangobluete.tumblr.com/post/861079728/muji you can see someone using them, total cost was around 150 euros


 

What is that thing (with the Chanel C's) sticking out of the brush container?  Anyone?


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^ooohhhh I wanna know too


----------



## DC-Cutie

i wonder if the Muji cubes are available in-store since they're sold out online.  Anybody know?


----------



## mangoblüte

Norlite said:


> What is that thing (with the Chanel C's) sticking out of the brush container?  Anyone?



this is a chanel hair"stick" - don't know the name for that... it's a accessoire, to put your hair up 

thanks for posting it, sw00p


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

mangoblüte;17046479 said:
			
		

> this is a chanel hair"stick" - don't know the name for that... *it's a accessoire, to put your hair up*
> 
> thanks for posting it, sw00p


 
thank you


----------



## lawchick

DC-Cutie said:


> i wonder if the Muji cubes are available in-store since they're sold out online.  Anybody know?



I don't know but I am getting SOOOO annoyed that they are sold out of all three styles of acrylic drawers that I want.  Some jerks are selling them for a modest markup and $25 shipping on Ebay!    I am stalking the website everyday but except for what felt like 5 seconds where they restocked one of the units I want they have been out of stock for well over two weeks now.  

Off to Google where the nearest Muji is even though I'm pretty sure nowhere near where I live.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ I called one of their store yesterday and was told they are out of stock as well **big SIGH**


----------



## canada's

^^^
what gets me is muji has been OOS for MONTHS! i check about twice a week and nothin'! 

glad i found this thread to keep up with what's what with this system.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^Ok I thought I was losing it. I remember coming across that site earlier this yr and it was oos as well.  I completely forgot about until this thread.


----------



## ilvoelv

there are nice ones at the container store


----------



## ladystara

Tried to find them at the container store yesterday - but they were out of stock.  The service was horrible there too - so I'll wait for the Muji ones to come back into stock.


----------



## lawchick

To the ladies looking for Muji storage drawers, I found out that the Chelsea NYC store is the store in charge of e commerce.  It appears that since the demand is so high for the acrylic drawers, they have a wait list in the store and they are calling customers on Fridays when the shipments arrive rather than posting them on the website.  I was able to place a phone order this morning from the new stock.  They get their stock on Fridays.  I would call and leave your name and phone number and the items you want.  Then call every Friday morning instead of waiting for them to call you.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^ thank you


----------



## lawchick

You are quite welcomed.


----------



## Spendaholic

i love the ClearCube but im saving to get it.
ive done some searching on youtube and found some videos of the clearcube in the 5 draw & 4 draw.

*lisalisaD1 - 5draws*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Vy3dotdnNk

*ruty221 - 4draws in spanish.*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UobHeLbubHY

ive tryed to add the videos with the youtube tag, but the videos are not showing.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^ yep,Lisalisad1 and michele1218 turned me on to it


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

found a youtube video on the muji storage organizer for those that want to see it in action lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oO1gwjdMfyg


----------



## DC-Cutie

the chances of getting a 5 drawer, this year, are slim to none!  Ordering online, anyways.  I called the Chelsea store yesterday and while they received stock, they have to fulfill the backorders from online - uuggghhh!!!!

So, the SA I spoke with (very sweet girl) said that they are making a list for people calling in and those order probably won't get fulfilled until January - sigh!


----------



## declaredbeauty

I found some MUJI drawers on ebay that's in stock: http://cgi.ebay.com/MUJI-Acrylic-Ca...520?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45f562c9c0

http://cgi.ebay.com/MUJI-Acrylic-St...753?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45f6745dd1


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ what size is that?  I looked at all of the drawers on Muji and didn't see any with the corresponding sizes of the eBay seller..


----------



## lawchick

declaredbeauty said:


> I found some MUJI drawers on ebay that's in stock: http://cgi.ebay.com/MUJI-Acrylic-Ca...520?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45f562c9c0
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MUJI-Acrylic-St...753?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45f6745dd1



That guy is charging an insane amount of shipping.  I asked if he would combine shipping and he would only take $4 off of 3 pieces.  I was NOT about to pay $70 to ship.  Might as well spend a little more and get the clear cube.


----------



## lawchick

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> found a youtube video on the muji storage organizer for those that want to see it in action lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oO1gwjdMfyg



Thank you so much for posting this!  I am so fortunate I was able to order a 5 drawer, a 3 drawer and a 2 drawer with hinged lid Friday.  I strongly suggest just calling every Friday morning until they are able to place your order.  It only took me two weeks.  I'm sure if you are persistent you will get what you want.  Good luck!


----------



## ilvoelv

So I've been searching for a cheaper clear cube and found a website its like alibaba.com or something. They supply the companies who sell the clear cube and they are asking $150 which I think is reasonable but its not like ebay where they have reviews so I'm hesitant..


----------



## alpine1972

The clear cube is awesome, however, I don't have much makeup so I opted for the Muji acrylic cases.  I received them yesterday and just got done putting all my makeup in them.  

I purchased two of the large 3 drawer sets and one large two drawer with lid.  This is the end result:


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Oh wow - it looks so good alpine1972.  I think I would need about 10 of each to hold all of my crap.

Where did you get that insert that's holding your Chanel polishes?


----------



## alpine1972

^^Thanks!  You can get the holder for Chanel nail polish here:

http://www.storables.com/nail-polish-organizer.html

It fits Chanel polishes perfectly, however, other brands like OPI and China Glaze will not fit.  Hope this helps!


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Thanks!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

alpine1972 said:


> ^^Thanks! You can get the holder for Chanel nail polish here:
> 
> http://www.storables.com/nail-polish-organizer.html
> 
> It fits Chanel polishes perfectly, however, other brands like OPI and China Glaze will not fit. Hope this helps!


 
thank you


----------



## the_prettiest_1

Maybe I missed it...  where can we order the Muji makeup storage??


----------



## ilvoelv

*Alpine1972* Where did you get the stand for your MAC eyeshadows?


----------



## lolitablue

ilvoelv said:


> *Alpine1972* Where did you get the stand for your MAC eyeshadows?


 
Yes, I will love to know, too!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

the_prettiest_1 said:


> Maybe I missed it...  where can we order the Muji makeup storage??



 muji.com


----------



## MrsTGreen

*Alpine1972*...Your makeup storage looks amazing


----------



## alpine1972

ilvoelv said:


> *Alpine1972* Where did you get the stand for your MAC eyeshadows?


 
I got it at trandesigns.com  
It's actually a nail polish rack but I really like how it turned out with the Mac shadows.  You get to see them all at once.....a real time saver for me.

Here's the link:
http://transdesign.com/Polish Rack/Polish Rack.htm


----------



## DC-Cutie

Well, my BF bit the bullet and order 2 of the Clear Cubes for me!!!! I guess he was tired of me calling Muji inquiring about the storage units and getting disappointed that they aren't in stock...

I have to wait about a month for them, but it's all good....


----------



## lawchick

Wow!!!  You are one lucky girl.  He ordered TWO?    Can't wait to see them once all your makeup in them.


----------



## declaredbeauty

lawchick said:


> Wow!!!  You are one lucky girl.  He ordered TWO?    Can't wait to see them once all your makeup in them.



Agreed!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

DC-Cutie said:


> Well, my BF bit the bullet and order 2 of the Clear Cubes for me!!!! I guess he was tired of me calling Muji inquiring about the storage units and getting disappointed that they aren't in stock...
> 
> I have to wait about a month for them, but it's all good....



I'm sooooo jealous Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## alpine1972

DC-Cutie, wow, I would love to see how they turn out with all your makeup in them.  The Clear Cube seems so big to me.  I actually emailed them inquiring about a smaller unit and it turns out it would cost over $500 

I know if I were to purchase the CC, I'd wanna fill it up....haha.  Congrats and I hope you come back with pics in a month.


----------



## lolitablue

alpine1972 said:


> I got it at trandesigns.com
> It's actually a nail polish rack but I really like how it turned out with the Mac shadows. You get to see them all at once.....a real time saver for me.
> 
> Here's the link:
> http://transdesign.com/Polish Rack/Polish Rack.htm


 
DC, that is such a kind gesture~~ I cannot wait to see how you fill those baby up!! 

Thank you!! Is it the first one on this page? The ACD-60?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I will be sure to come back and share with you guys.  I'm so excited .  I was getting so frustrated calling Muji finding out the status & being told different expected delivery dates (once was told 2 weeks, another not until January).


----------



## alpine1972

lolitablue said:


> DC, that is such a kind gesture~~ I cannot wait to see how you fill those baby up!!
> 
> Thank you!! Is it the first one on this page? The ACD-60?



Yes, ACD-60


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ you do realize that's not the same as The Clear Cube....


----------



## declaredbeauty

arthur712 said:


> I found the Kardashian Style Makeup Organizer
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to make my Daughter a so Happy for Christmas



That's actually very cute. I wonder how's the quality.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

arthur712 said:


> I found the Kardashian Style Makeup Organizer
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to make my Daughter a so Happy for Christmas


 
Wow loving the knobs on that organizer.


----------



## lolitablue

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Wow loving the knobs on that organizer.


Me too!!!


----------



## alpine1972

There's actually a few sellers on Ebay offering similar organizers for less or about the same price as The Clear Cube, however, the quality doesn't seem as good and there are no inserts.  

That particular one with the knobs I personally don't like at all.


----------



## FarrahFace

arthur712 said:


> *I found *the Kardashian Style Makeup Organizer
> 
> http://www.marketingholders.com/Kardashian-Style-Makeup-Organizer-FREE-SHIPPING-MKUP.htm


Well it's not like you had to look far. 

http://www.gopherforum.com/showthread.php?p=73678


----------



## alpine1972

arthur712 said:


> I found the Kardashian Style Makeup Organizer
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to make my Daughter a so Happy for Christmas



Spam?


----------



## declaredbeauty

farrahface said:


> well it's not like you had to look far.
> 
> http://www.gopherforum.com/showthread.php?p=73678



lol


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Ok, jumping onto this bandwagon! You've all convinced me, I need one of these drawers in my life. 

What's the contact number for Muji?? I can't find it on the website!


----------



## alpine1972

^^ http://www.muji.us/store-info/


----------



## amiekbs8

Hi all,

I recently received my clearcube, and I figured I would offer some information and pictures.  For anyone curious about production and ship time, I ordered mine on November 12th and received it on December 21st.  

First impression: this thing is heavy.  I guess I didn't pay attention when I ordered it, but the clearcube is 24 lbs by itself.  I sure paid attention on Tuesday when I received it; knowing that I would be at the office during possible delivery times, I had it sent to my office.  Lugging that thing home was an unpleasant experience, so I advise against doing the same as I did unless you drive.  I live in NY and I take public transportation, so yea, there was that.    24 lbs start weight, add in my makeup and I am at 39.5 lbs, which doesn't even count the outstanding purchases (yes, I am a makeup nut).  As far as the complaint list, that is the only one.  

This thing is amazing and holds a ton.  I still have space for a fair amount of more makeup (maybe 20-30 more pieces, depending on what they are and how I rejigger some things).  

I purchased the 4 drawer clearcube with the lid, as I really needed that one double height drawer for the ever expanding UD Books of Shadows - WTH Urban, why are they getting bigger?!  I depotted BOS I and II, but I can't bring myself to disfigure BOS Alice and BOS III yet.  I purchased two grid inserts for two of the normal height drawers.  

I found it convenient to place my go-to makeup in the top tray that opens via the lid.  In the drawer beneath that (no grid), I placed my quads/quints and blushes that were too big to stand up in the grids.  I did the same with the lipsticks that were too long to line in the grid vertically.  The vertical lining with the names facing outwards is a fab way to find the desired lippie faster.  I'm thinking of getting shorter replacement tops for my MAC lippies so I could line them vertically like my NARS lippies in the grid; as it stands now, the MACs are lined horizontally in the grid, and I have to fuddle around in there to find my lippies. 

The next drawer has a grid insert, and it's the eye makeup drawer: false lashes, primers, some of my liners, under eye concealers, mascara, cream shadows, pigments, and some samples of stuff. The 3rd drawer, also with a grid insert, houses the blushes, lippies, glosses and lip treatments.  The last drawer, double width, as I had mentioned, contains the BOS Alice and BOS III, MAC palettes, kabukis, NARS multiples, bronzers, setting spray, some unloved pressed powders, an eye brush set, lipliners (too long for the grid), and foundations (which are MIA from the photo).

Prior to this, I had a few Muji containers and a few velvet damask print desktop organizers that I picked up to house the upright standing items (brushes, eyeliners, mascaras, lipglosses, lipliners).  I also had other makeup housed in train cases in my closet.  The upshot is that I had a ton of makeup housed across 8 containers and now I have them in one (not including the short vases for my brushes).  I couldn't be more pleased with it and I cannot recommend it enough!    If you're on the fence, I promise you won't be disappointed. When (and it is awful that it is a matter of when and not if) I run out of space in this clearcube, I will absolutely purchase a second one.

I will note that due to my holy-crap-this-thing-weighs-40lbs paranoia, I have it on the floor now while I decide where to put it/whether to get a sturdier solid wood table.  I can't remember if my current table is solid wood (nor can I tell, I need to have my daddio come and look at it, as he would know these things), and I just don't want to risk it.  All I can keep imagining is coming home from the office to find my clearcube and makeup on the floor.  And I don't have a dresser for it!  Rather, I have customized wall-to-wall floor-to-ceiling closets for my clothes and bags, which I love, but damn I wish I had a dresser.

Onto the pictures.  I apologize for the not fantastic shots. My bedroom isn't brightly lit, so I needed the flash, but that acrylic sure reflects flash.


----------



## declaredbeauty

amiekbs8 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently received my clearcube, and I figured I would offer some information and pictures.  For anyone curious about production and ship time, I ordered mine on November 12th and received it on December 21st.
> 
> First impression: this thing is heavy.  I guess I didn't pay attention when I ordered it, but the clearcube is 24 lbs by itself.  I sure paid attention on Tuesday when I received it; knowing that I would be at the office during possible delivery times, I had it sent to my office.  Lugging that thing home was an unpleasant experience, so I advise against doing the same as I did unless you drive.  I live in NY and I take public transportation, so yea, there was that.    24 lbs start weight, add in my makeup and I am at 39.5 lbs, which doesn't even count the outstanding purchases (yes, I am a makeup nut).  As far as the complaint list, that is the only one.
> 
> This thing is amazing and holds a ton.  I still have space for a fair amount of more makeup (maybe 20-30 more pieces, depending on what they are and how I rejigger some things).
> 
> I purchased the 4 drawer clearcube with the lid, as I really needed that one double height drawer for the ever expanding UD Books of Shadows - WTH Urban, why are they getting bigger?!  I depotted BOS I and II, but I can't bring myself to disfigure BOS Alice and BOS III yet.  I purchased two grid inserts for two of the normal height drawers.
> 
> I found it convenient to place my go-to makeup in the top tray that opens via the lid.  In the drawer beneath that (no grid), I placed my quads/quints and blushes that were too big to stand up in the grids.  I did the same with the lipsticks that were too long to line in the grid vertically.  The vertical lining with the names facing outwards is a fab way to find the desired lippie faster.  I'm thinking of getting shorter replacement tops for my MAC lippies so I could line them vertically like my NARS lippies in the grid; as it stands now, the MACs are lined horizontally in the grid, and I have to fuddle around in there to find my lippies.
> 
> The next drawer has a grid insert, and it's the eye makeup drawer: false lashes, primers, some of my liners, under eye concealers, mascara, cream shadows, pigments, and some samples of stuff. The 3rd drawer, also with a grid insert, houses the blushes, lippies, glosses and lip treatments.  The last drawer, double width, as I had mentioned, contains the BOS Alice and BOS III, MAC palettes, kabukis, NARS multiples, bronzers, setting spray, some unloved pressed powders, an eye brush set, lipliners (too long for the grid), and foundations (which are MIA from the photo).
> 
> Prior to this, I had a few Muji containers and a few velvet damask print desktop organizers that I picked up to house the upright standing items (brushes, eyeliners, mascaras, lipglosses, lipliners).  I also had other makeup housed in train cases in my closet.  The upshot is that I had a ton of makeup housed across 8 containers and now I have them in one (not including the short vases for my brushes).  I couldn't be more pleased with it and I cannot recommend it enough!    If you're on the fence, I promise you won't be disappointed. When (and it is awful that it is a matter of when and not if) I run out of space in this clearcube, I will absolutely purchase a second one.
> 
> I will note that due to my holy-crap-this-thing-weighs-40lbs paranoia, I have it on the floor now while I decide where to put it/whether to get a sturdier solid wood table.  I can't remember if my current table is solid wood (nor can I tell, I need to have my daddio come and look at it, as he would know these things), and I just don't want to risk it.  All I can keep imagining is coming home from the office to find my clearcube and makeup on the floor.  And I don't have a dresser for it!  Rather, I have customized wall-to-wall floor-to-ceiling closets for my clothes and bags, which I love, but damn I wish I had a dresser.
> 
> Onto the pictures.  I apologize for the not fantastic shots. My bedroom isn't brightly lit, so I needed the flash, but that acrylic sure reflects flash.




I LOVE IT!


----------



## ilvoelv

DC-Cutie said:


> Well, my BF bit the bullet and order 2 of the Clear Cubes for me!!!! I guess he was tired of me calling Muji inquiring about the storage units and getting disappointed that they aren't in stock...
> 
> I have to wait about a month for them, but it's all good....



Lucky girl! I need a bigger bathroom to fit the clear cube in. Post pics when you get it


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i can't even come to this thread anymore. it makes me depressed. 

i want want want a clear cube! *stomps feet*


----------



## DC-Cutie

ilvoelv said:


> Lucky girl! I need a bigger bathroom to fit the clear cube in. Post pics when you get it



I didn't get the clear cube afterall.  Muji was able to fulfill my order...  However, I still may get it later and pass on the Muji to my sister..

*amiekbs8* - thanks for the pics and intel.  Looks great


----------



## bluejinx

If you dont mind my asking, how did you depot your bos 1 and 2? what palette do they fit in?





amiekbs8 said:


> I purchased the 4 drawer clearcube with the lid, as I really needed that one double height drawer for the ever expanding UD Books of Shadows - WTH Urban, why are they getting bigger?!  I depotted BOS I and II, but I can't bring myself to disfigure BOS Alice and BOS III yet.  I purchased two grid inserts for two of the normal height drawers.


----------



## amiekbs8

No problem, ladies!  Hope it was helpful!

*bluejinx*, I just used an x-acto knife to ease the pots out of the box.  There are youtube videos where people give tutorials, and it's really easy, but gentleness is key so that you don't break the eyeshadow or ding/scratch it with the knife.  As for which palette I used, I took a MAC palette, removed the insert, and loaded it with all of the shadows from both Books of Shadows.  I still have room for more shadows and in the front, I stuck some of the brushes from the BOS.  Certainly not as pretty, but spacewise, two BOS versus one MAC palette?  No contest.


----------



## bluejinx

sorry if these are stupid questions, but how do they fit in? sorry, i have never depotted before! what keeps them from sliding around?





amiekbs8 said:


> No problem, ladies!  Hope it was helpful!
> 
> *bluejinx*, I just used an x-acto knife to ease the pots out of the box.  There are youtube videos where people give tutorials, and it's really easy, but gentleness is key so that you don't break the eyeshadow or ding/scratch it with the knife.  As for which palette I used, I took a MAC palette, removed the insert, and loaded it with all of the shadows from both Books of Shadows.  I still have room for more shadows and in the front, I stuck some of the brushes from the BOS.  Certainly not as pretty, but spacewise, two BOS versus one MAC palette?  No contest.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I depot a lot of my shadows, but instead of using MAC palettes, I use these:

http://www.paintandpowderstore.com/proddetail.php?prod=PPS-0226&cat=237

For the simple fact that you can place any size/shape of shadow or blush in them...


----------



## mrsb74

Does anyone know if the muji 5 drawer is available in the uk- I can't seem to find it on the website? I would love the clear cube but can't stretch to it at the mo! Tia


----------



## amiekbs8

bluejinx said:


> sorry if these are stupid questions, but how do they fit in? sorry, i have never depotted before! what keeps them from sliding around?



You need to remove the insert.  The bottom of MAC palettes is fully magnetized. http://bubblegarm.blogspot.com/2010/02/all-that-glitters-and-cork-book-of.html


----------



## mrsb74

Have just found out the muji 5 drawer is not available in the uk  may have to get a few 2 drawers n stack them unless anyone can suggest a better option???


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I have embarassingly bad news - I got the Muji info from a lovely pfer - you know who you are! - and tried to measure it on my counter and found out that my counter space is too small fit to fit it in 

I was so annoyed, I went straight to the Container Store and bought 2 of the clear 3-drawer organizers as revenge, lol. :shame:


----------



## Spenderella87

Omg tpf is so bad for me!!? You guys give me new ideas everyday! Clearcube? Muji? I want them!!!!!

Looks great *Alpine1972*!!! Makeup-gasm


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i just found out i'm getting a supplement for an extra task i'm doing at work. it's a little over $1,000 and i am TOTALLY getting a Clear Cube, as well as a Vanity Girl mirror with lights!!!!!! i cannot wait to get it all set up and post pics!!!


----------



## luvshopping90

*amiekbs8* That is amazing!!!  I do have to say, I really feel for you having to carry that all the way home!!!


----------



## Bethc

Ok... after going back and forth over this in my head many times and then seeing *amiekbs8* great pic's, I finally showed DH what I wanted to get for my make-up. Right now, its all in a very full drawer in my dresser, but I can't find anything and it makes it hard to get ready in the morning. 

He immediately logged on to look for other alternatives and after searching all different sites, he basically just said, if that's the one you want, just get it! 

So I did!!!  I'm so excited to get it!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Bethc said:


> Ok... after going back and forth over this in my head many times and then seeing *amiekbs8* great pic's, I finally showed DH what I wanted to get for my make-up. Right now, its all in a very full drawer in my dresser, but I can't find anything and it makes it hard to get ready in the morning.
> 
> He immediately logged on to look for other alternatives and after searching all different sites, he basically just said, if that's the one you want, just get it!
> 
> So I did!!!  I'm so excited to get it!



yay! so excited for you! did you get the inserts? the X or the other divider? and did you get the 5-drawer?


----------



## Bethc

Thanks!!  I got the grid insert, not the X one and the 4 drawer cuve, I like the idea of the double drawer on the bottom.

Now, the wait begins...


----------



## beduina

I'm happy i came across this thread! i've been looking for a nice, stylish, relatively cheap storage solution for all my make up for the last 3 months. Since i don't live in United States i have no access to the Kardashian's option. I thought the Muji acrylic boxes was a brilliant idea. So, today after work i went to my nearest Muji, bought 2 drawer box + 1 drawer with Flip-Top which Lid will go on top of it. Hopefully it will be enough f it's not, i can always go back to buy more. I love that.


----------



## sumita

Thanks to this thread, I just ordered the 5 drawer Clear Cube with two inserts! I'm sooo excited! I did not even know I wanted it until I read this thread


----------



## Bethc

Congrats sumita!!!  I can't wait for mine to come!

You'll find that TPF is generally very good at helping you find things you "need", lol.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

hmmmm...i'm starting to wonder if i should get the 5 drawer or 4 drawer. i like the idea of the deeper bottom drawer. *scratches head*

also...i am worried it won't fit on my table right with how i'm going to put my vanity mirror.


----------



## cld35f

I have been researching all afternoon for a cheaper alternative to the clear cube (which I am lusting over!) when I found this site. 

I was interested in the muji (possibly purchasing a few different sizes) but I've read all the complaints about OOS.  Anyone know of an ETA on how to long until I can order?

I have stumbled upon to cheaper alternatives and wanted to see if any of you have purchased and what you think.

The first is from the US:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...50958&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_955wt_1141
(It's a little different than the clear cube, but relatively the same size)

This one is from AUS.  I'm trying to figure out the exchange rate...but they emailed me and said the total would be $199AUD.
http://www.themakeupboxshop.com/Products


----------



## cld35f

I also just found this one on ebay:
http://compare.ebay.com/like/300504...db9ed3a&itemid=300504563445&ff4=263602_304662


----------



## declaredbeauty

cld35f said:


> I have been researching all afternoon for a cheaper alternative to the clear cube (which I am lusting over!) when I found this site.
> 
> I was interested in the muji (possibly purchasing a few different sizes) but I've read all the complaints about OOS.  Anyone know of an ETA on how to long until I can order?
> 
> I have stumbled upon to cheaper alternatives and wanted to see if any of you have purchased and what you think.
> 
> The first is from the US:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...50958&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_955wt_1141
> (It's a little different than the clear cube, but relatively the same size)
> 
> This one is from AUS.  I'm trying to figure out the exchange rate...but they emailed me and said the total would be $199AUD.
> http://www.themakeupboxshop.com/Products



I've been debating on getting the first one on ebay. The only thing stopping me is that the lid doesn't open. I don't know. I emailed them asking if they custom made them with the lid but they don't. I guess I can get over it though. I'm just over waiting for Muji to get it back in stock.


----------



## cld35f

Finally decided on this one:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300504563445#ht_872wt_1141

$169.99+ $9.99 shipping (not too bad and it will be here before 1/25)
AND...it has a lid that opens!


----------



## mrsb74

I just got my muji and I love it- the only problem is the lid on my lidded one is broken  I have e mailed them to see if they can send me a replacement but they are so slow at replying! I am wondering if I should just keep it as it is without the lid at the top as I was gonna leave it open anyway- any suggestions?


----------



## DC-Cutie

mrsb74 said:


> I just got my muji and I love it- the only problem is the lid on my lidded one is broken  I have e mailed them to see if they can send me a replacement but they are so slow at replying! I am wondering if I should just keep it as it is without the lid at the top as I was gonna leave it open anyway- any suggestions?



call the store.  you get faster service.


----------



## mrsb74

DC-Cutie said:


> call the store.  you get faster service.



Thanks DC- I got the same set up you I think as I liked your set! I ordered on line so I assumed I had to e mail customer services on line?


----------



## DC-Cutie

FYI: to those thinking of ordering the ones listed on ebay - proceed with caution.  I contacted Clear Cube and they told me those listed on eBay are not the original Clear Cubes, but knock-offs.  so the quality could be sub-par...


----------



## declaredbeauty

^I don't think the Clearcube even makes the Kardashians makeup storage. The knobs are completely different. I think you'll be fine on ebay as long as the seller is reputable and it's made of real acrylic not plastic.


----------



## cld35f

While I knew this was not the original clear cube, I did notice the $120 price difference and figured that the quality couldn't be too bad. The buyer I purchased from had 257 100%+ ratings so I figured I was ok---apparently not.  I recieved my packaged today to find that both hinges on the lid were cracked, one splittling the back panel, and while pulling out one of the drawers, the 2 back corners cracked off the drawer.    

Is this not real acrylic and plastic instead?!!? I thought it was un-breakable.  

Needless to say, I will be returning it.  
here's the link of the one I purchased: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...563445&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_872wt_1141

In my the heat of my anger I randomly go on muji and they were in stock!!!  
(must be a sign!) Does anyone know how long they usually take to deliver?


----------



## DC-Cutie

cld35f said:


> While I knew this was not the original clear cube, I did notice the $120 price difference and figured that the quality couldn't be too bad. The buyer I purchased from had 257 100%+ ratings so I figured I was ok---apparently not.  I recieved my packaged today to find that both hinges on the lid were cracked, one splittling the back panel, and while pulling out one of the drawers, the 2 back corners cracked off the drawer.
> 
> Is this not real acrylic and plastic instead?!!? I thought it was un-breakable.
> 
> Needless to say, I will be returning it.
> here's the link of the one I purchased: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...563445&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_872wt_1141
> 
> In my the heat of my anger I randomly go on muji and they were in stock!!!
> (must be a sign!) Does anyone know how long they usually take to deliver?



sorry to hear about your eBay purchase.  But glad you were able to place an order from Muji   I think it took my shipment about 3 days to arrive.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i kinda feel like we should merge this with the "make up showcase" and "let's see where you keep your makeup" threads. i love all 3 and they are so similar! i lose patience checking all 3 LOL


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Hi I am in NYC today.  I went to muji and bought 2 2drawer ones.  I'll put them on top of each other with crazy glue.  They were 22$ a piece. They had a five drawer on hold the drawer height is not as high as the two drawer.  They told me they had six hundred people on wait list.  It's a cute store.


----------



## BlackApple

Lv-nowwhat said:


> Hi I am in NYC today.  I went to muji and bought 2 2drawer ones.  I'll put them on top of each other with crazy glue.  They were 22$ a piece. They had a five drawer on hold the drawer height is not as high as the two drawer.  They told me they had six hundred people on wait list.  It's a cute store.




600 people on waitlist. I guess I can forget about getting anything anytime soon. Exploring other options at the containerstore. Reminds me of all the folks trying to track down the naked palette by urban decay.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lv-nowwhat said:


> Hi I am in NYC today.  I went to muji and bought 2 2drawer ones.  I'll put them on top of each other with crazy glue.  They were 22$ a piece. They had a five drawer on hold the drawer height is not as high as the two drawer.  They told me they had six hundred people on wait list.  It's a cute store.



are you sure about using superglue?  what if you want to change the configuration someday?


----------



## lolitablue

flsurfergirl3 said:


> i kinda feel like we should merge this with the "make up showcase" and "let's see where you keep your makeup" threads.* i love all 3* and they are so similar! i lose patience checking all 3 LOL


 
I feel the same way!!! 

Make-up showcase is more for actual make-up than for the storage.  I believe is the reason why Beenie started it b/c after she showed the storage, some of us asked her to share the actual make-up in detail!!


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

DC-Cutie said:


> are you sure about using superglue?  what if you want to change the configuration someday?



For 22$ a piece I'll buy new if needed.  But it looks great stacked.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lv-nowwhat said:


> For 22$ a piece I'll buy new if needed.  But it looks great stacked.



I guess what I was trying to say is the Muji cases stack and don't move, so superglue isn't even necessary.  But, whatevea floats ya boat


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Oh I didn't know that, the man at the store told me no.  Ok so no glue lol I just got back home and they are still in plastic.  I bought some new dolce makeup at saks nyc so I have more to put in it.  Lol love it


----------



## FullyLoaded

Lv-nowwhat said:


> Hi I am in NYC today. I went to muji and bought 2 2drawer ones. I'll put them on top of each other with crazy glue. They were 22$ a piece. They had a five drawer on hold the drawer height is not as high as the two drawer. They told me they had six hundred people on wait list. It's a cute store.


 
Were there more in stock? I was walking in the neighborhood and noticed the Muji store last week, but it was closed the time I was out there.


----------



## Bethc

I just got an email that mine is shipping this week!  That's less than 3 weeks, not bad.  Can't wait!


----------



## BlackApple

I called the soho store this evening and was able to purchase two three drawers which is really what I wanted. Mine were supposed to ship out today. Looking forward to having a nice place to store my brushes and other items to avoid dust. Still curious as to why things say out of stock on the website as the rep told me that had plenty in stock of what I wanted. Oh well. At least I am getting what I want.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I received my 5 drawer today.  I will say, that I'm glad I chose the 2 drawer units, as they are deeper.  Here are a few comparison pic:


----------



## justkell

Wow, that's quite the difference DC!


----------



## FullyLoaded

I went to Muji near Times Square, there are so many cool items, I plan to become even more familiar with this store. I just wanted to 'see' it, to make a final decision as to which drawer set I wanted. Then I couldn't leave the store without buying something, so I bought the two drawer case.

I want the flip top lid piece- so I'm definitely going to get on the list for that one.

The clearcube is very nice, but out of my price range. I'm strictly a eyeliner/lippie chick so I wouldn't need that anyway, although it would be nice to have.


----------



## FullyLoaded

From this:








I love Hello Kitty, but the quality doesn't compare to the Muji. And I paid more for her case!

To this:












I could fit more if I took everything out of the boxes, but I like to save them as long as possible. Once they start going into makeupbags and into purses, they get torn then thrown out.

I just need one more of the 2 drawer, and another with the open lid- and I will be good to go for a while.


----------



## ladystara

Would you ladies with the 5 drawer know if it's thick enough to hold chanel lip lacques/glossimers?  Trying to decide between a combination of 2/3/5 drawers!


----------



## rhellen

Uffff I just love TPF....was looking for these drawers like crazy. The ClearCube is nice but not on priority list sooo Muji here i come LoL.


----------



## lolitablue

ladystara said:


> Would you ladies with the 5 drawer know if it's thick enough to hold chanel lip lacques/glossimers? Trying to decide between a combination of 2/3/5 drawers!


 
How about two of the two?  I love mine and my glossimers fit perfectly!   

http://forum.purseblog.com/make-up/lets-see-where-you-keep-your-makeup-413661-50.html#post17473612


----------



## DC-Cutie

ladystara said:


> Would you ladies with the 5 drawer know if it's thick enough to hold chanel lip lacques/glossimers? Trying to decide between a combination of 2/3/5 drawers!


 
I don't know if they will fit, because I don't have any Chanel lippies, but just playing with the 5 drawer yesterday, it's not as deep at the 2/3 drawer. 

I'd get the 2/3 drawer so you know they will fit for sure.

FYI: I can stack 2 bobbi brown eyeshadow palettes in the 2/3 drawer, only 1 in the 5 drawer


----------



## ladystara

Thanks!  Hopefully I'll be able to buy them soon!


----------



## redrose000

Hurry!! Muji has 5 and 2 large drawers available.


----------



## xoALEXA

Go go go!!! MUJI CASES IN NOW !!!


----------



## lawchick

ladystara said:


> Would you ladies with the 5 drawer know if it's thick enough to hold chanel lip lacques/glossimers? Trying to decide between a combination of 2/3/5 drawers!


 I have my glossimers in the Muji 5 drawer.  They do fit.


----------



## BlackApple

I attempted to purchase a two drawer large went to checkout and found it sold out lol. Oh well I have all year to snag one. I have my 3 drawers coming this week so I may not even need a two drawer. It would be nice to have one for my hair accessories.


----------



## ladystara

lawchick said:


> I have my glossimers in the Muji 5 drawer.  They do fit.



Thank you!!  I picked up a 2, a 3 and a 5 drawer!  I was furiously pressing refresh at 2:00!


----------



## BlackApple

Does anyone know if BOS 3 will fit in a 2 or 3 drawer? I was thinking of depotting this monstrosity of a palette anyway.


----------



## Joni3Nyo

I want of this too  thanks for the info


----------



## justkell

BlackApple said:


> Does anyone know if BOS 3 will fit in a 2 or 3 drawer? I was thinking of depotting this monstrosity of a palette anyway.




If BOS3 is the I  NY pallette, then no it doesn.t I just checked for you. It won't even just barely fit, it's way too tall.


----------



## BlackApple

Thank you so much for doing that. I really appreciate it. I guess I will stop at what I have so far with the two 3 box set I got in the mail today. The cases were worth the amount I paid for them.


----------



## shonntew

The Alice in wonderland palatte fits in mine as well as the too faced glamourland. I have the ny one, but I havent tried it. I assume it's the same size as Alice??


----------



## shonntew

^^this is the large 2 drawer with lid


----------



## justkell

I have the large 2 drawer with lid and I lined it up and it's about a 1/2 an inch too high.


----------



## Beenie

So I got the email from Muji saying they would be back in stock on the 26th and all day when I kept checking they were always OOS 

Anyways, I was watching an episode of Brandy and Ray J today and they showed Brandy's bathroom and MU area and it looked like she has a clear cube. I wish they weren't so expensive.


----------



## ladystara

Beenie said:


> So I got the email from Muji saying they would be back in stock on the 26th and all day when I kept checking they were always OOS
> 
> Anyways, I was watching an episode of Brandy and Ray J today and they showed Brandy's bathroom and MU area and it looked like she has a clear cube. I wish they weren't so expensive.



They were out of stock at like 2:05 eastern I noticed


----------



## Beenie

^^ I even checked at around 8:30 am since I got the email in the am and they were not there. UGH. Oh well, my system works for now, the muji just looks a little nicer in my vanity room is all.


----------



## ilvoelv

The cases are sold out! boo


----------



## Bethc

I just got an email from FEDEX saying it was delivered, do you think my boss would mind if I left work early to go home and play??


----------



## Beenie

Absolutely not, but email me your keys and I will go to your place and take care of it for you . How exciting!


----------



## ilvoelv

flsurfergirl3 said:


> i kinda feel like we should merge this with the "make up showcase" and "let's see where you keep your makeup" threads. i love all 3 and they are so similar! i lose patience checking all 3 LOL



Same here


----------



## ladystara

I got my Muji cases today!


----------



## Bethc

Here we go... it was packed so well, I could barely get it out of the wrapping plastic... I'm not sure that this is how it will stay, but for right now, it's nice to have everything in one place!  I still need to work out where things should go, I have to look at other's pics to get ideas.

I can't wait to see DH's face when he comes into our bedroom...







The top shelve with brushes and items that I use everyday... 






Lip glosses and Lipsticks, this is a little hard to figure out, I'm going to have to play with them







Eyeshadows...






Blushes/bronzers/highliters


----------



## Bethc

The double bottom drawer with some palettes, my l/s holder and my new WW stash...






And extra brushes for the top shelf


----------



## declaredbeauty




----------



## DC-Cutie

very, very nice, *Beth*!!!!  I love the depth of the drawers!  Congratulations on your new beauty!


----------



## skydive nikki

Wow Beth!  I NEED that now.  I can't believe how roomy it is.  No need for tons of other storage units. I will start saving.


----------



## justkell

Golly Beth, that is so dreamy! Congrats!


----------



## Beenie

Wowzas *BethC* I am in love with your Clear Cube AND your stash inside! Can you tell me about the black lipstick holder in the bottom drawer, please?


----------



## Bethc

Thanks everyone!! I am so happy with the way it came out!

Beenie, the lipstick holder is Bobbie Brown, it's ingenious if you ask me. I used to have 4 of them, all filled, and then as I tried to cut back my l/s stash, I gave them out to my friends. Unfortunately, she doesn't make them anymore!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*bethc*,love your set-up


----------



## ladystara

Love your setup bethc!!


----------



## Bethc

Thanks DeeDeeDelovely and ladystara!!  I'm really loving it!!

They just posted a new one with 5 wide drawers...with 2 grid inserts!  Though I really love the double height drawer on my 4 drawer version.

http://clearcube.enstore.com/item/5-drawer-wide-clear-cube


----------



## lolitablue

Perfection!!! Congratulations on getting it!!!


----------



## bluejinx

FINALLY!!!! Back to topic! Way too many muji threads already!! The cube is just soooooo big and roomy and pretty!!!


----------



## ladystara

I like the new one they have!


----------



## Bethc

I like the inserts on the wider one!


----------



## Beenie

*BethC *I am not even kidding that I dreamt about your Clear Cube and MU last night. I knew it was yours since it had that awesome BB lippie holder (that I love). I am debating getting it with my Christmas bonus this year (far away but then I feel like my boss' got it for me without any money out of pocket).


----------



## Bethc

^^ lol!!!  That's too funny!  I love the BB l/s holder too!  I can't believe I gave them all away!  I know it's a lot, but I am just crazy about my clear cube!


----------



## flwrgirl

After reading these threads for a few weeks, I ordered the 3 drawer organizers from Muji (5 was oos). I was really looking forward to organizing all my makeup and being able to see it all but the Muji is just not deep. I'm disappointed . Time to start saving for the cube.


----------



## Bethc

I saw the Muji ones before I bought my cube... I'm still crazy about it, it was definitely worth the money for me!


----------



## bebeexo

flwrgirl said:


> After reading these threads for a few weeks, I ordered the 3 drawer organizers from Muji (5 was oos). I was really looking forward to organizing all my makeup and being able to see it all but the Muji is just not deep. I'm disappointed . Time to start saving for the cube.



The 3 drawer ones are not as deep as the 2 drawer ones.


----------



## flwrgirl

I knew they would not be as deep as 2 drawer ones but those were oos as well. For me its better to save up for the cube. Prolly will take the same amount of time as waiting for a 2 drawer muji


----------



## makeupaddict

I got mine from http://www.vanitymaids.com/ . Its made out of acrylic not plastic and its $175. The quality is actually really good! The only thing is that it doesnt have the flip top just the 5 drawers.. But @ that price who cares! :-p Hope this helps girls.


----------



## makeupaddict

flwrgirl said:


> I knew they would not be as deep as 2 drawer ones but those were oos as well. For me its better to save up for the cube. Prolly will take the same amount of time as waiting for a 2 drawer muji


 
That's the problem I had with muji the drawers were not deep enough. The ones from www.vanitymaids.com are about 2 3/4 in deep.


----------



## declaredbeauty

^Spam?


----------



## bluejinx

^reported!


----------



## skydive nikki

Ugh, these spamers need to get a life.


----------



## sumita

I got the cube and it holds all my stuff and there is still room. I really love it.


----------



## flwrgirl

Can't wait till I've finally saved up enough to get a 5 drawer clear cube w/ lid. Maybe April?


----------



## sammytheMUA

im sure u can find something similar at walmart or target


----------



## sammytheMUA

i retract my earlier post, went through the thread that thing is amazing i need to order one
is there still a wait list?


----------



## declaredbeauty

sammytheMUA said:


> i retract my earlier post, went through the thread that thing is amazing i need to order one
> is there still a wait list?



LOL! I wish!


----------



## DC-Cutie

sammytheMUA said:


> i retract my earlier post, went through the thread that thing is amazing i need to order one
> is there still a wait list?


 
yes there is still a wait list.  Not sure how long it is though.  Call the store for info


----------



## flsurfergirl3

sammytheMUA said:


> i retract my earlier post, went through the thread that thing is amazing i need to order one
> is there still a wait list?





DC-Cutie said:


> yes there is still a wait list.  Not sure how long it is though.  Call the store for info



for the Clear Cube or the MUJI??? i'm so confused with this thread because it went from being the Clear Cube thread to MUJI thread lol

the Clear Cube is available but takes 4-6 weeks because as far as i've heard, they make them as they get orders.


----------



## DC-Cutie

flsurfergirl3 said:


> for the Clear Cube or the MUJI??? i'm so confused with this thread because it went from being the Clear Cube thread to MUJI thread lol
> 
> the Clear Cube is available but takes 4-6 weeks because as far as i've heard, they make them as they get orders.



I was referring to Muji.


----------



## flwrgirl

sammytheMUA said:


> im sure u can find something similar at walmart or target


 
Haven't seen anything that compares in terms of storage capacity and looks.


----------



## declaredbeauty

For anyone still waiting, the 3 drawer is in stock! 

I just ordered one. Now if they only got the large drawers in, I'd be set!


----------



## nprotundo

declaredbeauty said:


> For anyone still waiting, the 3 drawer is in stock!
> 
> I just ordered one. Now if they only got the large drawers in, I'd be set!



I know! I ordered one last night! Seeing everyone else with their beautiful sets, made me want one too!


----------



## roses5682

I just order two 3-darwer muji's. I'm so excited. If it works well I plan on using one for jewelry and one for make up .


----------



## vjenn001

Wow, I love the concept, but why so PRICEY?!


----------



## km09

Hi Clear Cube ladies:

I'm stuck between the 5 Drawer WIDE Clear Cube and the 4 Drawer Clear Cube with the 1 double height drawer. Please HELP me choose. Is there any thing about your Clear Cube that you would change? Do you just LOVE it?

Any suggestions will truly be appreciated!!

Thanks!!


----------



## declaredbeauty

km09 said:


> Hi Clear Cube ladies:
> 
> I'm stuck between the 5 Drawer WIDE Clear Cube and the 4 Drawer Clear Cube with the 1 double height drawer. Please HELP me choose. Is there any thing about your Clear Cube that you would change? Do you just LOVE it?
> 
> Any suggestions will truly be appreciated!!
> 
> Thanks!!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgwdnIizL_8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Vy3dotdnNk


----------



## km09

declaredbeauty said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgwdnIizL_8
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Vy3dotdnNk




Thank you!


----------



## emcosmo1639

Ok so I recently found this thread and have decided I'm buying a clearcube, I just can't decide which one!  I actually am having the same problem as km09...I can't decide between the 4 drawer and 5 drawer.  To those of you who have the clear cube, can you give me a little feedback?  Is the size of that bottom drawer worth it?  Or are the normal drawers big enough that you don't need to go for the 4 drawer?

Argh!  Why is this such a hard decision, lol!  Oh, and with the grid insert, can you still fit all of the mascaras and eyeliners with no problem?  

Thanks all!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

love the storage system!!!


----------



## Bethc

I have the 4 drawer, there are pics a few pages back.  I went back and forth and decided on the 4 drawer because I wanted the double height drawer on the bottom and it was well worth it!  It's a great addition!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Im still annoyed the Mujji won't fit on my counter


----------



## emcosmo1639

Ok, I decided on the 4 drawer.  Now I just have to wait for it!!


----------



## km09

emcosmo1639 said:


> Ok, I decided on the 4 drawer.  Now I just have to wait for it!!



Congrats! I was stuck on the two and so I email them if they could make a 5 Drawer WIDE with the 1 double height drawer like the 4 Drawer one. Just waiting on their response now.


----------



## adeener

I bought a Clear Cube extra wide 4 drawer this past Christmas. They stock a few ready made LE cubes that are available for immediate shipping during Xmas. I searched high and low for a cheaper alternative, but there is nothing like the Clear Cube. The drawers in the Muji are just too shallow and I need WAY more than 3-4 drawers. 

I absolutely LOVE my Clear Cube and I think it's worth every penny.


----------



## declaredbeauty

Muji 5 Drawers will be available tomorrow 2pm EST  

And others will be available next Tuesday! Can't wait to finish my organization (hopefully)


----------



## Bethc

declaredbeauty said:


> Muji 5 Drawers will be available tomorrow 2pm EST
> 
> And others will be available next Tuesday! Can't wait to finish my organization (hopefully)



Great news!  Which store?


----------



## declaredbeauty

Bethc said:


> Great news!  Which store?



I'm not sure which store, the email I got was for the online waiting list.


----------



## Bethc

declaredbeauty said:


> I'm not sure which store, the email I got was for the online waiting list.



Thank you, the 5 drawers are up now (they are the only ones).

http://www.muji.us/store/household/storage/acrylic-case-5-rows.html

Also, anyone in NYC, the 8th ave store has 2 drawers with the flip up lid.


----------



## Bethc

So, the 5 drawer came today... it shipped yesterday and came this morning!  

Now, I have the Clear Cube, the Muji 5 and 3 drawers stacked one on top of the other and then the little Muji 2 drawer.  Between the 2, the Clear Cube is much taller than all of the Mujis stacked on top of each other and the drawers in the Mujis aren't as deep.  

I have to move stuff around again, right now I have my basic eye shadows, blushes, and lipstick/ lip glosses organized in the Clear Cube and then I have the new Spring/Summer collections in the Mujis so that I can find them to use them.

Anyway, I'm just so excited to have the set-up all together!


----------



## mysweetaudrina

Bethc - please post pics when you get it all set up!!!!


----------



## Bethc

I was able to take pics of the new set-up, I'm not sure that it will stay like this, but right now I have room for "growth".

the clear cube is on the right, the mujis on the left.  The clear cube is the 4 drawer with the double height bottom drawer.







The 5 drawer Muji is on the bottom, then the 3 drawer, they are the same length and weight, then the 2 drawer on top


----------



## Beenie

*Bethc* that is beyond amazing looking. For lack of any better adjective, it just looks SO SPECIAL. A Clear Cube would be my NUMBER one lotto winning wishlist!!! What are your lippies in inside the CC?


----------



## Bethc

Thanks Beenie!  Remember I told you about the Bobbi Brown l/s holder.  I used to have a few of them, but only had one left?  Apparently, I gave them all to my mom...so, she gave me 2 of them back!  I'll take pics of them when I can.


----------



## Beenie

Bethc said:


> Thanks Beenie! Remember I told you about the Bobbi Brown l/s holder. I used to have a few of them, but only had one left? Apparently, I gave them all to my mom...so, she gave me 2 of them back! I'll take pics of them when I can.


 
duh I forgot in my amazement of your storage AND goodies inside!


----------



## ang3lina33

Bethc said:


> I was able to take pics of the new set-up, I'm not sure that it will stay like this, but right now I have room for "growth".
> 
> the clear cube is on the right, the mujis on the left.  The clear cube is the 4 drawer with the double height bottom drawer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 5 drawer Muji is on the bottom, then the 3 drawer, they are the same length and weight, then the 2 drawer on top



That setup looks fantastic! That clear cube makes the muji look so miniscule but I love my muji drawers. Which one do you like best?


----------



## HeartsHoboBags

http://www.muji.us/store/household/storage/acrylic-case-5-rows.html

They have a 5 drawer acrylic case that they should have in stock in late April!


----------



## Bethc

Beenie said:


> *Bethc* that is beyond amazing looking. For lack of any better adjective, it just looks SO SPECIAL. A Clear Cube would be my NUMBER one lotto winning wishlist!!! What are your lippies in inside the CC?


 
Hi, I tried to take a pic of the l/s holders.  They only fit in the bottem because it's a double sized drawer.

The bottom ones are Chanel, then Guerlain and Bobbi Brown and then MAC, NARS and some Edward Bess/Armani.  Not all brands fit, so there are others in the other drawers too, but it is nice to be able to see the colors.


----------



## Bethc

ang3lina33 said:


> That setup looks fantastic! That clear cube makes the muji look so miniscule but I love my muji drawers. Which one do you like best?


 
I like them both, the Clear Cube is a lot bigger and holds more, it's also heavier, thicker acrylic, but then it costs more too.


----------



## Beenie

Bethc said:


> Hi, I tried to take a pic of the l/s holders. They only fit in the bottem because it's a double sized drawer.
> 
> The bottom ones are Chanel, then Guerlain and Bobbi Brown and then MAC, NARS and some Edward Bess/Armani. Not all brands fit, so there are others in the other drawers too, but it is nice to be able to see the colors.


 
I ADORE your MU stash!  Tell me when to come haul it all away when you decide you're bored of it


----------



## ItsJordanBrooke

FullyLoaded said:


> From this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Hello Kitty, but the quality doesn't compare to the Muji. And I paid more for her case!
> 
> To this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could fit more if I took everything out of the boxes, but I like to save them as long as possible. Once they start going into makeupbags and into purses, they get torn then thrown out.
> 
> I just need one more of the 2 drawer, and another with the open lid- and I will be good to go for a while.



Where did you get the Hello Kitty Acrylic Drawers? I have been searching for it through google but nothing seems popping up? HELP? PLEASE?


----------



## shonntew

Had the Muji ones in my cart last nite and went to purchase this am...they are now gone! Damnitt


----------



## declaredbeauty

shonntew said:


> Had the Muji ones in my cart last nite and went to purchase this am...they are now gone! Damnitt



I purchased them as soon as they went back up for sale but they haven't even charged me yet. If this doesn't work out, I'm just purchasing a clear cube, If I'm going to wait a month or more for Muji again, I might as well get it.


----------



## HeartsHoboBags

I've been checking Muji everyday because it had said that they should available in late April. When you click on the detail of the product, it doesn't say sold out but it also doesn't have a cart to add them to.

Any suggestions????


----------



## nprotundo

declaredbeauty said:


> I purchased them as soon as they went back up for sale but they haven't even charged me yet. If this doesn't work out, I'm just purchasing a clear cube, If I'm going to wait a month or more for Muji again, I might as well get it.



I haven't been charged either and I got them as soon as they became available too. I did receive an email earlier this week saying that the drawers were going to be restocked and reposted but that they still would not be shipped until this upcoming Friday so maybe our cards will be charged then


----------



## pupeluv

Well heck, I just ordered 2 of the ones I did'nt really want because they are usually OOS or I can't put two in my cart. I got two of the two drawers with lids (wanted the two w/o the lids) but I guess they will stack just the same.


----------



## Bethc

The 3 drawer one is up on the site now, if anyone wants it.


----------



## FullyLoaded

ItsJordanBrooke said:


> Where did you get the Hello Kitty Acrylic Drawers? I have been searching for it through google but nothing seems popping up? HELP? PLEASE?


 
Hi- I bought it at the Sanrio store in Times Square over a year ago I believe. It was the last one at that time, and I haven't seen another since then, but maybe they will get it in stock again. The material is nowhere near as strong as the Muji case though. In the future I'm just going to get some colorful HK decals from ebay and put them on the muji case- best of both worlds.


----------



## Beenie

*Bethc* I want you to know that I look at your set up about 3 times per day now! I feel like such a stalker.


----------



## ang3lina33

Beenie said:


> *Bethc* I want you to know that I look at your set up about 3 times per day now! I feel like such a stalker.



LOL! 

That's cute! I really admire all her goodies too.


----------



## AlbertsLove

I need some... lol. Are the Muji 3 and 5 drawers the same size? not in whole but the size of each drawer... thank you.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Bethc -  WOW!


----------



## skydive nikki

AlbertsLove said:


> I need some... lol. Are the Muji 3 and 5 drawers the same size? not in whole but the size of each drawer... thank you.



I think the 2 and 3 drawer and deeper than the 5.  I got the 2 and 5 and not really liking the 5.  It is not very deep at all.


----------



## pupeluv

AlbertsLove said:


> I need some... lol. Are the Muji 3 and 5 drawers the same size? not in whole but the size of each drawer... thank you.


 

I remember reading post #577. I was under the assumption that the 3 and 5 were the same depth (per drawer)
http://forum.purseblog.com/make-up/lets-see-where-you-keep-your-makeup-413661-39.html


----------



## declaredbeauty

nprotundo said:


> I haven't been charged either and I got them as soon as they became available too. I did receive an email earlier this week saying that the drawers were going to be restocked and reposted but that they still would not be shipped until this upcoming Friday so maybe our cards will be charged then



Well that's good to hear that I'm not going through this alone. 

Yea I got this email last week but didn't know it would apply for this week.. oh well.. my order is placed just have to be patient. 



> The Acrylic cases will be available online tomorrow, Today, April 19th 2pm EST.
> 
> You can place an order up to 2pcs/item.
> 
> 
> 
> Acrylic Case 5 drawers
> 
> http://www.muji.us/store/acrylic-case-5-rows.html
> 
> 
> 
> If you receive an order confirmation from us, we will ship your order starting April 22nd, NO EXPRESS. It will take 2 to 3 business days to process your orders plus 3 to 5 business days for delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that other drawers such as 3 drawers and 2drawers will be available next Tuesday, April 26th.
> 
> If you would like to purchase them with 5 drawers, please wait until they are available. Unfortunately, we are not able to hold your orders nor combine your orders to save shipping costs. Now, only 5 drawers are available.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again for your time and patience.


----------



## Beenie

I almost placed an order with MUJI yesterday but I think in the end, I want a CC or nothing...so since I will not shell out for the CC it looks like nothing: my Sterilite containers (which absolutely do work).


----------



## Bethc

pupeluv said:


> I remember reading post #577. I was under the assumption that the 3 and 5 were the same depth (per drawer)
> http://forum.purseblog.com/make-up/lets-see-where-you-keep-your-makeup-413661-39.html


 
Yes, they are.  The only difference is the total height of the unit, given the 2 extra drawers.


----------



## pupeluv

Bethc said:


> Yes, they are. The only difference is the total height of the unit, given the 2 extra drawers.


 
Thank you for confirming that


----------



## AlbertsLove

Thanks guys... Anyone prefer the 3 drawer? I think I might get one and the the 5 drawer when I can get my hands on it.


----------



## Bethc

I have both, they stack very nicely!


----------



## roses5682

I couldn't hold out for the  5 drawer so I got two 3 drawer units and it stores quite a bit.


----------



## ang3lina33

I got the 2, 3, and 5 drawer and I'm loving the 3 and 2 drawer ones a lot more. I use my 3 drawer for things such as mascaras, color palettes, blushes and powders. The 2 drawers I use for my moisturizes, eye creams, and any powders that just didn't fit into my smaller drawers. Very handy. All looks sooo pretty and organized. Totally in love with them!


----------



## shonntew

I am going to new York in June, does the Muji store usually carry them in stock?


----------



## ang3lina33

shonntew said:


> I am going to new York in June, does the Muji store usually carry them in stock?



Sometimes they sell out. When I was out there for my bday the 2nd week of april, I called the stores and also went in and they said they would not be in stock until the following week. I was gone by then and they wouldn't ship to me either even though I offered to pre-pay.


----------



## AlbertsLove

The 3 drawer sold out. I was about to order it. :


----------



## AlbertsLove

go.go.go.go.go... this is not a drill.... They are available!!!! lol Go get them!!!


----------



## AlbertsLove

Lol. I bought my 5 drawer. I am moving out for the first time and I am so excited!!


----------



## declaredbeauty

AlbertsLove said:


> go.go.go.go.go... this is not a drill.... They are available!!!! lol Go get them!!!



Tempted to get a 5 drawer but that would be just greedy. I think a 3 drawer and 2 2 drawers is enough. 

I was supposed to get my package tomorrow but they moved it up to Thursday because of the storms. Oh well


----------



## AlbertsLove

I was debating, but the 3 is about the same price. This will be my first one and I hope I do not need another one.


----------



## AlbertsLove

Actually the 3 is sold out with a 3 dollar difference. I am so glad I got it.


----------



## TeddyRo

I got an email from Muji one day after I bought a lot of clear storage from The Container Store (3 of the shirt drawers and 2 inserts, 4 of the shoe drawers, several skinny clear trays that fit perfectly within them, etc.).

They are all modular and I really like them. The pros are that they are larger and deeper than the Muji,  so I can store my foundation bottles upright, for example. And for me, although they are not acrylic, The Container Store makes decent quality stuff, so I don't feel I'm missing out with the plastic. The cons are that they are a little too deep whereas the Muji is perfect for placing a single layer of products like lipgloss and single shadows. They also take up a lot more space, but I have the room for it (in a spare room I have a good-size vanity and separate dresser right next to it where I can place a lot on the surface). And, because they are not acrylic, I feel I have to be careful with what I place on top of them (aside from another modular drawer).

Eventually I want the Clear Cube  . . .just because .


----------



## Beenie

^^ I wish we had a container store here. If nothing else, I want to look around there.  I have a Clear Cube on my wish list too. I want one SO bad but I cannot spend that amount on something like that


----------



## lolitablue

Thinking about selling my makeup storage from Laura Grenier (sp?) and get another two of the double drawers from MUJI!!


----------



## declaredbeauty

Got my drawers last wednesday!  Ended up using only one of the large drawers and having the other one left over.. probably going to give it to my mom or something. The rest of my makeup is stored in a little acrylic makeup holder  on the left side of the picture.


----------



## Beenie

That looks GREAT,* declaredbeauty*! I am not sure how much longer I can hold out on buying one since they all look so delicious.


----------



## AlbertsLove

Do it Beenie... lol. I am so excited to get mine on the 12...


----------



## bluejinx

Beenie said:


> That looks GREAT,* declaredbeauty*! I am not sure how much longer I can hold out on buying one since they all look so delicious.



I'm thinking the exact same thing!!! My bags were 48LBs each and my carry on was full so I knew I couldn't get them in NYC this time around. But I don't know how long I can hold out!!!!


----------



## declaredbeauty

Beenie said:


> That looks GREAT,* declaredbeauty*! I am not sure how much longer I can hold out on buying one since they all look so delicious.



I say go for it! I spent less than $100 for 1 3 drawer and 2 sets of large drawers. Plus if you aren't satisfied they are still high in demand and most likely you can sell them on ebay or amazon and make the money back. 

I'm satisfied, I no longer have the clear cube cravings.. I also like knowing that if my makeup collection expands I can order more without breaking the bank. And also I like the fact if my makeup collection expands, I don't have to mix and match.. because there would be no way I would pay another $300 for more storage.


----------



## Beenie

declaredbeauty said:


> I say go for it! I spent less than $100 for 1 3 drawer and 2 sets of large drawers. Plus if you aren't satisfied they are still high in demand and most likely you can sell them on ebay or amazon and make the money back.
> 
> I'm satisfied, I no longer have the clear cube cravings.. I also like knowing that if my makeup collection expands I can order more without breaking the bank. And also I like the fact if my makeup collection expands, I don't have to mix and match.. *because there would be no way I would pay another $300 for more storage*.


 
Yeah, I may take the plunge after seeing my bday money . And you have it spot on at the bolded.


----------



## Christine Dior

declaredbeauty - is yours a clear cube or a Muji? If it's the Muji, which is it? LOL...sorry I know it jumps back and forth between the clear cube and the Muji on this thread, which is totally fine because I love admiring all the makeup! Yours looks awesome!


----------



## ChimoKitty

I just purchased my first MUJI drawers! I bought the 5 drawer and the 3 drawer. The 5 drawer is sold out already but I still see the 3 drawer available! Go get yours now! They've been sold out for a while but I randomly went to the website a couple hours ago and they were available. The real hard part is still ahead of me, waiting for them to arrive!


----------



## declaredbeauty

Christine Dior said:


> declaredbeauty - is yours a clear cube or a Muji? If it's the Muji, which is it? LOL...sorry I know it jumps back and forth between the clear cube and the Muji on this thread, which is totally fine because I love admiring all the makeup! Yours looks awesome!



I have Muji's. In the pic I have 1 large 2 drawer on top and 1 3 drawer on the bottom


----------



## Christine Dior

thanks!


----------



## bagsforme

I recently ordered The Cube.  Hope it doesn't take to long.  Even though I don't have a lot of makeup, it'll be nice to be able to see everything laid out and organized better than what I have now.


----------



## libra1375

@bagsforme.. I ordered mine on April 25th and still haven't received it. I was told that the timeframe of 4-5 weeks are pretty standard. I'm like you, I don't have alot of makeup but what I do have I want it it the clear cube


----------



## bluejinx

Yay!!! Can't wait for some clearcube photos!!!!


----------



## pupeluv

Finally Fed Ex just dropped off my shipment. MUJI sent me a wrong shipment a little over a week ago and I have to say I'm pretty disappointmented in the run around they gave me. I thought maybe they would at least send with my shipment a 5% off your next order code. Oh well...they got me because I now need a 5 drawer.


----------



## nprotundo

pupeluv said:


> Finally Fed Ex just dropped off my shipment. MUJI sent me a wrong shipment a little over a week ago and I have to say I'm pretty disappointmented in the run around they gave me. I thought maybe they would at least send with my shipment a 5% off your next order code. Oh well...they got me because I now need a 5 drawer.



Same here. They shipped it to the wrong zip code, it was sent back to them and they said they would correct the error, sent it out again to the same zip code and didnt correct the error and finally the fedex company itself called to straighten it out, told them the correct zip and its finally on its way...three weeks later.


----------



## emcosmo1639

YAY!!!  I just received my Clear Cube a little bit ago!  I ordered it April 15th and had no idea it was coming!  (I never received a shipping confirmation or anything).  I'm actually lucky I was home because it requires a sig.  But huge bummer---I just had the carpets cleaned today so I can't go upstairs for the rest of the day---so now I have to wait until tonight to take it upstairs and play with it!!!   I am going to have to leave the house...this is torture!!

But my first impressions--it's heavy!  And definitely a lot larger than I expected.  I would NOT recommend the wide version to anyone...the normal size is plenty large.  I ordered the 4 drawer and am in LOVE.  The bottom drawer is really deep!  I'm so glad I pulled the trigger and got it!  Ill def post pics once I can play and organize it!


ETA--another quick impression--I ordered it with the handle on the lid because I thought it might be hard to lift the handle without--I don't think you need the handle.  It's only $2.50 for the handle so not a big expense, but now I'm concerned the handle may get in the way if I want to leave the lid open and leaning against the mirror etc.  I won't know for sure until I put it in the bathroom but I'm thinking the handle isn't necessary.


----------



## ang3lina33

emcosmo1639 said:


> YAY!!!  I just received my Clear Cube a little bit ago!  I ordered it April 15th and had no idea it was coming!  (I never received a shipping confirmation or anything).  I'm actually lucky I was home because it requires a sig.  But huge bummer---I just had the carpets cleaned today so I can't go upstairs for the rest of the day---so now I have to wait until tonight to take it upstairs and play with it!!!   I am going to have to leave the house...this is torture!!
> 
> But my first impressions--it's heavy!  And definitely a lot larger than I expected.  I would NOT recommend the wide version to anyone...the normal size is plenty large.  I ordered the 4 drawer and am in LOVE.  The bottom drawer is really deep!  I'm so glad I pulled the trigger and got it!  Ill def post pics once I can play and organize it!
> 
> 
> ETA--another quick impression--I ordered it with the handle on the lid because I thought it might be hard to lift the handle without--I don't think you need the handle.  It's only $2.50 for the handle so not a big expense, but now I'm concerned the handle may get in the way if I want to leave the lid open and leaning against the mirror etc.  I won't know for sure until I put it in the bathroom but I'm thinking the handle isn't necessary.



OOOhhh! Cant wait to see pics. I am obsessed with this thread and LOVE LOVE seeing all the beautiful makeup and setups everyone has!


----------



## Bethc

Congratulations emcosmo!!  I have one too and love it!  Please post pics when you can!


----------



## libra1375

emcosmo1639 said:


> YAY!!!  I just received my Clear Cube a little bit ago!  I ordered it April 15th and had no idea it was coming!  (I never received a shipping confirmation or anything).  I'm actually lucky I was home because it requires a sig.  But huge bummer---I just had the carpets cleaned today so I can't go upstairs for the rest of the day---so now I have to wait until tonight to take it upstairs and play with it!!!   I am going to have to leave the house...this is torture!!
> 
> But my first impressions--it's heavy!  And definitely a lot larger than I expected.  I would NOT recommend the wide version to anyone...the normal size is plenty large.  I ordered the 4 drawer and am in LOVE.  The bottom drawer is really deep!  I'm so glad I pulled the trigger and got it!  Ill def post pics once I can play and organize it!
> 
> 
> ETA--another quick impression--I ordered it with the handle on the lid because I thought it might be hard to lift the handle without--I don't think you need the handle.  It's only $2.50 for the handle so not a big expense, but now I'm concerned the handle may get in the way if I want to leave the lid open and leaning against the mirror etc.  I won't know for sure until I put it in the bathroom but I'm thinking the handle isn't necessary.



Congrats on your Clear Cube! I know it must be torture not to be able to play with it.. I ordered mine a few days after you so maybe next week I should get mine. It's a bummer they didn't send you a confirmation once it was sent and thank goodness you were home... I check my email daily just to see if I have a confirmation that it was shipped with a tracking number. I'm actually going to email them and ask for the tracking so I can make sure I'm here to sign. 

Anyway enjoy your new "toy" and post pics once you have it setup!


----------



## BagloverBurr

How heavy would you say it is. I want one but am worried its gonna be to heavy to put on my vanity


----------



## emcosmo1639

BagloverBurr said:


> How heavy would you say it is. I want one but am worried its gonna be to heavy to put on my vanity



It's not too heavy to put on a vanity...it's just a lot heavier than I expected.  Since it's clear and the plastic like material I expected it to be really light.  But I think since it's the high quality acrylic it's a lot heavier than you expect it to be.  I'd say maybe 20 lbs?

ETA---just checked the box it shipped in--21 lbs.  There wasn't much packaging so I'd say it's definitely right around 20 lbs


----------



## BagloverBurr

emcosmo1639 said:


> It's not too heavy to put on a vanity...it's just a lot heavier than I expected.  Since it's clear and the plastic like material I expected it to be really light.  But I think since it's the high quality acrylic it's a lot heavier than you expect it to be.  I'd say maybe 20 lbs?
> 
> ETA---just checked the box it shipped in--21 lbs.  There wasn't much packaging so I'd say it's definitely right around 20 lbs



Thanks, i am less concerned now haha


----------



## bluejinx

Pictures!!!!!


----------



## AlbertsLove

I received my Muji last week, but since I am moving I need to wait to organize my stuff.... I am so excited!


----------



## mysweetaudrina

Is there a drawer in the MUJI that will fit lipsticks standing upright?


----------



## libra1375

I'm so excited, I just got a email from theclearcube letting my know my cube was shipped today.. I can't wait to get it


----------



## Devoted2makeup

libra1375 said:


> I'm so excited, I just got a email from theclearcube letting my know my cube was shipped today.. I can't wait to get it



You are going to love it! I have two I love them so much, one of the best purchases ever!


----------



## pupeluv

MUJI has the 2 drawer w/ lid and the 5 drawer available right now, I just ordered the 5 drawer.


----------



## emcosmo1639

I love mine so much already!  I've been trying to upload pics but for some reason my iphone is having a hard time uploading...I'll try and use my camera this weekend and take some to put up.  Let me know if there's anything specific you guys want to see!


----------



## libra1375

Devoted2makeup said:


> You are going to love it! I have two I love them so much, one of the best purchases ever!


 
Thanks Devoted2makeup.. I know I will.. This will give me a reason to wear makeup daily.. hopefully..


----------



## libra1375

emcosmo1639 said:


> I love mine so much already! I've been trying to upload pics but for some reason my iphone is having a hard time uploading...I'll try and use my camera this weekend and take some to put up. Let me know if there's anything specific you guys want to see!


 

I want to see it all.. I love looking at pics of the Clearcube...


----------



## declaredbeauty

Still waiting on clear cube pics.... lol


----------



## shonntew

I think I am going to get the CC.  Should i get the 4 drawer or 5 drawer?  Also I will probably add the grid insert too.


----------



## Rondafaye

Muji messed up my order. I ordered two three-drawers and one small two-drawer with lid. I got one three-drawer and two two-drawers.


----------



## pupeluv

Rondafaye said:


> Muji messed up my order. I ordered two three-drawers and one small two-drawer with lid. I got one three-drawer and two two-drawers.


 
They messed up my last (my first) order but it evetually got worked out, gotta give them a call. I just ordered one 5 drawer....lets see what I'll end up with, I hope they got it right.

Can't wait to see some clear cube action!


----------



## GalLuvsMakeup

Hi ladies, for those who have ordered the Muji drawers, how long did it take to receive your package? I'm hoping they don't take forever lol. TIA.


----------



## skydive nikki

^^ for me it was about a week.


----------



## GalLuvsMakeup

^ Thanks so much for the response!


----------



## declaredbeauty

Yea, about the same... Fedex said it was going to be delayed because of the storms but I got it on time after all. They ship from NYC so the closer you are the faster.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

libra1375 said:


> Thanks Devoted2makeup.. I know I will.. This will give me a reason to wear makeup daily.. hopefully..



Even if you don't wear your makeup everyday it will look so pretty sitting in your clear cube. That's what I tell myself at least.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

shonntew said:


> I think I am going to get the CC.  Should i get the 4 drawer or 5 drawer?  Also I will probably add the grid insert too.



I have two 5 drawer ones (one regular, and one wide). I really wish I had at least _one_ 4 drawer for the double drawer for my taller items. I thought I would just throw that out there coming from someone who already has 2 5 drawer clear cubes.


----------



## GalLuvsMakeup

Thanks! I'm close to NYC so it will arrive pretty quickly then. Cool 



declaredbeauty said:


> Yea, about the same... Fedex said it was going to be delayed because of the storms but I got it on time after all. They ship from NYC so the closer you are the faster.


----------



## flwrgirl

Beenie said:


> ^^ I wish we had a container store here. If nothing else, I want to look around there. I have a Clear Cube on my wish list too. I want one SO bad but I cannot spend that amount on something like that


 
I just can't spend that amount either for a makeup organizer. I ordered the Muji and it just didnt work for me. Drawers are not deep enough so now I use it for jewelry . 

I think I will finally order this...
http://cgi.ebay.com/Acrylic-Makeup-...261?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27bb3f63d5

Looks just like the Clear Cube without the hefty price tag. Seller is in L.A. & has good feedback. I'm so excited now!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ don't order it... someone posted here (I think) that the quality was awful...  just save a few more bucks and get the clear cube.


----------



## bluejinx

^ yeah, I know someone who ordered it and wasn't thrilled when she got it. It then cracked in the first month. Its a waste of money imo.


----------



## emcosmo1639

shonntew said:


> I think I am going to get the CC.  Should i get the 4 drawer or 5 drawer?  Also I will probably add the grid insert too.



Ok first off I PROMISE I will get pics up tomorrow...camera is charging and then I will take a bunch!! :shame:

As for which one, I HIGHLY recommend the 4 drawer!  It's wonderful!!  The bottom drawer is the height of a kleenex box (the smaller square size ones).  I didn't expect the drawer to be that tall.  But here's the big advantages I see with the 4 drawer---

-If you have face creams or like to stand items up or things like that then you need a deep drawer (you won't get that with the 5 drawer)
-It mixes it up a bit...the 5 drawer is just going to give you a bunch of the same...the 4 drawer gives you variety (and it technically is like 5 drawers if you count the top, which I do)
-I personally use the bottom drawer for items I haven't opened yet, like extra mascaras, foundations, other makeup items I either got on sale or as part of a gift with purchase or deal or something.  Previously I would keep them in one of my bathroom drawers and they'd get buried and never used---now I can see them and make sure they get used before I buy more of the same!
-I also like the bottom drawer for my zoom whitening kit and other larger things like that

If you order one I would definitely recommend the grid insert.  I was worried at first if eyeliners and mascaras would fit, but they do!  I have one of the "x" inserts and I'm not crazy about it, but I don't hate it either.  I use it in one of the drawers to divide up my eye shadows....it works, but since I mostly use palettes I don't think it's the best.  However if you use a ton of smaller eye shadows (like the size of bare escentuals or mac) than it might be a good way to separate them by brand, occasion or frequency of use.  

I know a lot of this would be better with pictures (I promise...soon!) so I will get those up asap!  But I can say I don't regret purchasing this at all!  At first I couldn't believe I was spending so much on makeup storage but I think it's worth it.  It holds SO much and you can see everything!  I actually think this will help me purchase less because now I can see what I have and things aren't getting buried in the back of a dark drawer.


----------



## flwrgirl

The one that has been posted about is from another seller who has been selling on ebay for a while. A friend of mine purchased one and it was too pricey. She could have purchased a Clear Cube for almost the same price. That's why I haven't purchased it from them. I read the posts about their quality. This seller just listed the item - don't know when exactly but has to be in the last 2 weeks or so.


----------



## wetbandit42

pupeluv said:


> MUJI has the 2 drawer w/ lid and the 5 drawer available right now, I just ordered the 5 drawer.



Man, they're out of stock now.  I wish I had seen this earlier!

I need these! They makeup storage system I have going on right now is not cutting it.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

emcosmo1639 said:


> Ok first off I PROMISE I will get pics up tomorrow...camera is charging and then I will take a bunch!! :shame:
> 
> As for which one, I HIGHLY recommend the 4 drawer!  It's wonderful!!  The bottom drawer is the height of a kleenex box (the smaller square size ones).  I didn't expect the drawer to be that tall.  But here's the big advantages I see with the 4 drawer---
> 
> -If you have face creams or like to stand items up or things like that then you need a deep drawer (you won't get that with the 5 drawer)
> -It mixes it up a bit...the 5 drawer is just going to give you a bunch of the same...the 4 drawer gives you variety (and it technically is like 5 drawers if you count the top, which I do)
> -I personally use the bottom drawer for items I haven't opened yet, like extra mascaras, foundations, other makeup items I either got on sale or as part of a gift with purchase or deal or something.  Previously I would keep them in one of my bathroom drawers and they'd get buried and never used---now I can see them and make sure they get used before I buy more of the same!
> -I also like the bottom drawer for my zoom whitening kit and other larger things like that
> 
> If you order one I would definitely recommend the grid insert.  I was worried at first if eyeliners and mascaras would fit, but they do!  I have one of the "x" inserts and I'm not crazy about it, but I don't hate it either.  I use it in one of the drawers to divide up my eye shadows....it works, but since I mostly use palettes I don't think it's the best.  However if you use a ton of smaller eye shadows (like the size of bare escentuals or mac) than it might be a good way to separate them by brand, occasion or frequency of use.
> 
> I know a lot of this would be better with pictures (I promise...soon!) so I will get those up asap!  But I can say I don't regret purchasing this at all!  At first I couldn't believe I was spending so much on makeup storage but I think it's worth it.  It holds SO much and you can see everything!  I actually think this will help me purchase less because now I can see what I have and things aren't getting buried in the back of a dark drawer.



Oh, I hope you post pics soon. I love seeing what other people store in their CC's!


----------



## Beenie

flwrgirl said:


> I just can't spend that amount either for a makeup organizer. I ordered the Muji and it just didnt work for me. Drawers are not deep enough so now I use it for jewelry .
> 
> I think I will finally order this...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Acrylic-Makeup-...261?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27bb3f63d5
> 
> Looks just like the Clear Cube without the hefty price tag. Seller is in L.A. & has good feedback. I'm so excited now!!!


 
Let me know if you get it and what you think. It looks great!


----------



## flwrgirl

Just ordered one . I couldn't believe the price when I saw it. Had to ask my husband if I was seeing things. The seller was really nice and helpful too. I can't wait till it gets here. Now I have a reason to go buy more makeup.


----------



## pupeluv

^^Please post a pic/review of it when you get it, I'd love too see it.

 I have a few of the MUJIs and I still do not have room for my face powders, about 60% of my brushes, half of my blushes and many other items stored in boxes, makeup bags and drawers, and those muji little drawers are packed, I didn't think I had that much makeup.
I may have to bite the bullet and get a C.C. but I saw this and I like that there are deep drawers and more shallow drawers, it's not a Malm, so what is it?  http://www.makeupalley.com/account/pic.asp/page=1/pagesize=1/c=/k=/u=missycw/


----------



## emcosmo1639

Ok, here we go with the pics (I know I took forever, but I'm finally putting some up).  Pardon the crappy pics...I'll retake some if you guys need, or can take more if there is anything in particular you guys want.  Also, I haven't put everything in/organized it all yet so it's half empty...

-the 747 & 748 pics just show the CC overall...it has the stuff I've been using on a daily basis---I haven't begun to go through the rest of my stuff---I'm kind of overwhelmed by the space in the CC and how much stuff I need to organize (the CC really does hold SO much)...and it looks so nice, however as you can tell, it's huge and it kinda takes up my whole counter, which I previously thought was huge...SO is gonna  when he's back in the fall 

-the 749 pic is to show how tall the bottom drawer is...that's your standard square kleenex box next to it...I actually didn't expect the drawer to be so big. Right now I'm trying to decide what to put in that drawer.  I currently just have some make up items that haven't been opened yet (so I don't forget about them) and my zoom whitener, but I'm also considering putting my extra make up brushes, some of my skin care, and other essentials...I think it will depend on how I utilize the other drawers and top

-750 shows the top currently.  Right now I just have the lid lifted and leaning against my mirror (this is why I think getting a handle on the lid is pointless---i know it's only $2.50, but really I doubt I'll ever have it closed)  I have my daily skin care, mia, daily makeup brushes etc in this part...I actually like it a lot because I used to have them all over the place and now I can have everything in one place.

-751 shows what's in the bottom drawer---you can tell it's pretty big (and pretty empty right now)


----------



## emcosmo1639

Ok, a few more---

-753 is the second drawer from the bottom...right now I'm using it for all of my palettes

-754 is the 2nd drawer and I have the grid insert in it.  I thought the grid insert would make the separations smaller, but the little "squares" are actually larger than I expected.  They easily fit a mascara or eyeliner in them.  I've got them separated pretty much by eyeliners, mascaras, my eyebrow stuff (brow gel etc, powder etc), blushes I use daily, a square for the foundation, powder and concealer I use regularly and then the others are for a few other things I use more often...I do think I need to re-work the org of this drawer but it works for now.

-755 is my individual eyeshadows...I use mostly palettes so I'm sure I'll eventually add in other things to this drawer since there is plenty of space...but if you use lots of individuals, I would say this is a great insert to have

-756 is just to show the depth of the drawers...that's a nars powder compact...you can see that the compact is a little larger then the drawer, but not by much.  

-757 is just a side view....


I hope these all help some.  Let me know if you guys want more.  And I'll certainly post more if I ever get this organized better.  I can say I love it and am SO glad I got it!  Even though I don't think I have enough makeup to completely fill it, I know that if I add in my skin care etc, it will be filled.  And it really helps you see everything and what you have etc.  All in all I love it!


----------



## pupeluv

^^Thanks so much for posting the pics, it looks great, I really like the grid insert. Are you going to your husband about it or wait and see his reaction when he sees it?


----------



## emcosmo1639

I haven't told him...if I tell him I got a giant make up organizer he will A)make fun of me (I'm an organizing freak so it will give him more ammo) and B)just  for how silly it is.  It's well within our budget so I'm not worried, but if he knew how expensive it was he'd probably give me grief for the rest of our lives!!  

Either way though, when he does see it in October he will probably have a heart attack!  It takes up half the counter!!  And I just know he will be telling everyone how my organizing has gone to a whole new level, lol.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

emcosmo1639 said:


> Ok, a few more---
> 
> -753 is the second drawer from the bottom...right now I'm using it for all of my palettes
> 
> -754 is the 2nd drawer and I have the grid insert in it.  I thought the grid insert would make the separations smaller, but the little "squares" are actually larger than I expected.  They easily fit a mascara or eyeliner in them.  I've got them separated pretty much by eyeliners, mascaras, my eyebrow stuff (brow gel etc, powder etc), blushes I use daily, a square for the foundation, powder and concealer I use regularly and then the others are for a few other things I use more often...I do think I need to re-work the org of this drawer but it works for now.
> 
> -755 is my individual eyeshadows...I use mostly palettes so I'm sure I'll eventually add in other things to this drawer since there is plenty of space...but if you use lots of individuals, I would say this is a great insert to have
> 
> -756 is just to show the depth of the drawers...that's a nars powder compact...you can see that the compact is a little larger then the drawer, but not by much.
> 
> -757 is just a side view....
> 
> 
> I hope these all help some.  Let me know if you guys want more.  And I'll certainly post more if I ever get this organized better.  I can say I love it and am SO glad I got it!  Even though I don't think I have enough makeup to completely fill it, I know that if I add in my skin care etc, it will be filled.  And it really helps you see everything and what you have etc.  All in all I love it!



Thanks for posting pics. I absolutely love looking at how people organize their makeup. I see you have a Clarisonic brush, don't you love it? What was your opinion on the teeth whitener?


----------



## emcosmo1639

Devoted2makeup said:


> Thanks for posting pics. I absolutely love looking at how people organize their makeup. I see you have a Clarisonic brush, don't you love it? What was your opinion on the teeth whitener?



I do love it, but I'm not good about using it as often as I should---I think if I used it more regularly I'd love it even more.  As for the zoom---I've had it for just over a week and have used it 5 times.  I like it so far.  My teeth are definitely lighter, nothing dramatic though, but there is a subtle difference.  I use it for about an hour to hour and a half each night before bed (my teeth get sensitive really easily so I don't dare leave them all night).  The best part is with the full hour my teeth have been fine (I've used the crest white strips before and my teeth were killing me).  All in all I like it...I think I'll use it again in the future (especially since I'm an obsessive tea drinker so I'm sure Ill need it)


----------



## Beenie

*emcosmo1639* I just LOVE it! I think I have said this before, but I REALLY like your countertops too. 

Ikeep my Clarisonic in the shower so I use it all the time.


----------



## lil_fashionista

pupeluv said:


> ^^Please post a pic/review of it when you get it, I'd love too see it.
> 
> I have a few of the MUJIs and I still do not have room for my face powders, about 60% of my brushes, half of my blushes and many other items stored in boxes, makeup bags and drawers, and those muji little drawers are packed, I didn't think I had that much makeup.
> I may have to bite the bullet and get a C.C. but I saw this and I like that there are deep drawers and more shallow drawers, it's not a Malm, so what is it?  http://www.makeupalley.com/account/pic.asp/page=1/pagesize=1/c=/k=/u=missycw/



This is the Ikea Alex Drawer Unit with 9 Drawers.  I saw it on the Beauty LookBook.  It retails for $119 USD.  

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50192822


----------



## bluejinx

lil_fashionista said:


> This is the Ikea Alex Drawer Unit with 9 Drawers.  I saw it on the Beauty LookBook.  It retails for $119 USD.
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50192822



Was reading a blog this weekend (devoted to beauty, or gouldylox reviews) and one of them had all their brushes in beakers. I love this idea and think I have to steal this idea!! I like my brushes standing up!


----------



## lil_fashionista

bluejinx said:


> Was reading a blog this weekend (devoted to beauty, or gouldylox reviews) and one of them had all their brushes in beakers. I love this idea and think I have to steal this idea!! I like my brushes standing up!



I love that idea too!  I'm trying to resist the Clear Cube since I don't have a crazy amount of makeup, but then I realized I could also use it to hold my nail polishes.  I just need to get over the $300 price tag


----------



## pupeluv

lil_fashionista said:


> This is the Ikea Alex Drawer Unit with 9 Drawers. I saw it on the Beauty LookBook. It retails for $119 USD.
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50192822


 
Well heck, I overlooked it when I was looking on the Ikea website b/c I just knew it looked like an Ikea, anyhow THANK YOU!


----------



## bluejinx

lil_fashionista said:


> I love that idea too!  I'm trying to resist the Clear Cube since I don't have a crazy amount of makeup, but then I realized I could also use it to hold my nail polishes.  I just need to get over the $300 price tag



I don't think it would be an ideal storage solution for nail polish. They couldn't stand up, and they'd have to all be on their sides and I don't think you would be able to store so many as its only 4 drawers. Just my .02 cents!!


----------



## pupeluv

bluejinx said:


> Was reading a blog this weekend (devoted to beauty, or gouldylox reviews) and one of them had all their brushes in beakers. I love this idea and think I have to steal this idea!! I like my brushes standing up!


 

Here it is under " How I Store My Bruhes"  http://hopelesslydevotedtomakeup.bl...d-max=2011-05-23T12:36:00-07:00&max-results=5

I started looking at her blog too when she posted it on TPF. I'd like to know how other people are storing their brushes (the one they use on their counters) without having to add those beads, I'm not into the bead thing. So o.k. I'm gonna say what mine in use are stored in (for some reason I'm a little embarrassed to say)...mason jars, they are 3.75" H.


----------



## bluejinx

pupeluv said:


> Here it is under " How I Store My Bruhes"  http://hopelesslydevotedtomakeup.bl...d-max=2011-05-23T12:36:00-07:00&max-results=5
> 
> I started looking at her blog too when she posted it on TPF. I'd like to know how other people are storing their brushes (the one they use on their counters) without having to add those beads, I'm not into the bead thing. So o.k. I'm gonna say what mine in use are stored in (for some reason I'm a little embarrassed to say)...mason jars, they are 3.75" H.



Why in the world should you be embarassed??? Mine are in 2 of my drinking glasses!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devoted2makeup

pupeluv said:


> Here it is under " How I Store My Bruhes"  http://hopelesslydevotedtomakeup.bl...d-max=2011-05-23T12:36:00-07:00&max-results=5
> 
> I started looking at her blog too when she posted it on TPF. I'd like to know how other people are storing their brushes (the one they use on their counters) without having to add those beads, I'm not into the bead thing. So o.k. I'm gonna say what mine in use are stored in (for some reason I'm a little embarrassed to say)...mason jars, they are 3.75" H.



Aww, that's my blog! Thank you for reading! I love storing my brushes in the beakers, I think they look cute in there. I saw the same thing at MAC and really, really liked it. I just ordered the beakers online, since I couldn't find any in stores. I think Mason jars is a cute idea as well, don't be embarrassed by that.


----------



## lil_fashionista

bluejinx said:


> I don't think it would be an ideal storage solution for nail polish. They couldn't stand up, and they'd have to all be on their sides and I don't think you would be able to store so many as its only 4 drawers. Just my .02 cents!!



Darnit!  That was my justification for wanting to buy this thing.  Now I have to go buy more makeup so I can fill it to justify buying it.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

lil_fashionista said:


> Darnit!  That was my justification for wanting to buy this thing.  Now I have to go buy more makeup so I can fill it to justify buying it.



Yes, you cannot store nail polish in your Clear Cube. I have a Clear Cube and that is my main gripe. I did find a nifty nail polish holder at the Container Store which holds 9 nail polishes upright. I so wish the Clear Cube could store my nail polishes, then I think it would be utterly perfect.


----------



## lil_fashionista

Devoted2makeup said:


> Yes, you cannot store nail polish in your Clear Cube. I have a Clear Cube and that is my main gripe. I did find a nifty nail polish holder at the Container Store which holds 9 nail polishes upright. I so wish the Clear Cube could store my nail polishes, then I think it would be utterly perfect.



I saw polish holder on your blog, which I love by the way.  Unfortunately, there's no Container Store in Canada, and my polish collection isn't small.  I was just hoping to store my more expensive polishes in the Clear Cube, since it would be in my (locked) closet rather than our bathroom.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

lil_fashionista said:


> I saw polish holder on your blog, which I love by the way.  Unfortunately, there's no Container Store in Canada, and my polish collection isn't small.  I was just hoping to store my more expensive polishes in the Clear Cube, since it would be in my (locked) closet rather than our bathroom.



Oh no Container Store? Do you have an equivalent to that up there? I completely understand about not having a small nail polish collection. Mine is growing by the day. I've seen some nail polish holders on Ebay but to me they just look obnoxious. I'm looking for a great nail polish holder too. If you find one let me know too.


----------



## pupeluv

Devoted2makeup said:


> Aww, that's my blog! Thank you for reading! I love storing my brushes in the beakers, I think they look cute in there. I saw the same thing at MAC and really, really liked it. I just ordered the beakers online, since I couldn't find any in stores. I think Mason jars is a cute idea as well, don't be embarrassed by that.


 
Your welcome, I've enjoyed reading it. I think TheSublimeAgent (I think that's his name) on youtube that is how he stores his brushes. Thanks!, Bluejinx & Devoted for making me feel better about being embarrassed


----------



## Rondafaye

Sorry for the low-quality iphone pics. My storage setup includes a fake Clear Cube (ebay), two Muji three-drawers and two small two-drawers, plus sundry other items. I refer to the area as Mission Control.


----------



## Beenie

Rondafaye said:


> Sorry for the low-quality iphone pics. My storage setup includes a fake Clear Cube (ebay), two Muji three-drawers and two small two-drawers, plus sundry other items. I refer to the area as Mission Control.


 
I desperately need to go to "Mission Control" for some playtime...


----------



## Devoted2makeup

pupeluv said:


> Your welcome, I've enjoyed reading it. I think TheSublimeAgent (I think that's his name) on youtube that is how he stores his brushes. Thanks!, Bluejinx & Devoted for making me feel better about being embarrassed



Glad you are enjoying my blog, hearing that makes my day. I honestly don't know why you would have been embarrassed about the mason jars, I think that is a very creative solution. If I made you feel better well then, you are welcome.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

Devoted2makeup said:


> Oh no Container Store? Do you have an equivalent to that up there? I completely understand about not having a small nail polish collection. Mine is growing by the day. I've seen some nail polish holders on Ebay but to me they just look obnoxious. I'm looking for a great nail polish holder too. If you find one let me know too.



I just thought that maybe a tiered spice rack would also work for storing your nail polishes, that way you could see all of the colors?? Just a thought.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

Rondafaye said:


> Sorry for the low-quality iphone pics. My storage setup includes a fake Clear Cube (ebay), two Muji three-drawers and two small two-drawers, plus sundry other items. I refer to the area as Mission Control.



That looks fantastic! You have so much makeup I'm jealous.


----------



## Rondafaye

Devoted2makeup said:


> That looks fantastic! You have so much makeup I'm jealous.



The CC isn't full -- I just have stuff pushed to the front for visibility. But, yeah, it's actually too much. My husband is appalled.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Rondafaye said:


> Sorry for the low-quality iphone pics. My storage setup includes a fake Clear Cube (ebay), two Muji three-drawers and two small two-drawers, plus sundry other items. I refer to the area as Mission Control.



love you vanity girl mirror! i have the wall mounted starlet!!


----------



## Rondafaye

flsurfergirl3 said:


> love you vanity girl mirror! i have the wall mounted starlet!!



I saw yours and had to have one!


----------



## Devoted2makeup

Rondafaye said:


> I saw yours and had to have one!



I just looked that up, goodness thank you for saying the name of the mirror. That is fabulous!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Rondafaye said:


> I saw yours and had to have one!



sweeeeeeeet!!! my friends come over all the time now to get ready at my house!!! lol


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Devoted2makeup said:


> I just looked that up, goodness thank you for saying the name of the mirror. That is fabulous!



here's my setup with the mirror 

http://forum.purseblog.com/make-up/lets-see-where-you-keep-your-makeup-413661-83.html#post18538096


----------



## Devoted2makeup

flsurfergirl3 said:


> here's my setup with the mirror
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/make-up/lets-see-where-you-keep-your-makeup-413661-83.html#post18538096



That looks awesome. Guess what? Now I want one! Hehe.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

so worth every penny!


----------



## Rondafaye

^^I agree!^^


----------



## Devoted2makeup

I could imagine. I seriously have been wondering where to find one of those mirrors for awhile now. I want my hubby to convert part of my closet into a vanity area with one of these mirrors for my bday in July.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Devoted2makeup said:


> Aww, that's my blog! Thank you for reading! I love storing my brushes in the beakers, I think they look cute in there. I saw the same thing at MAC and really, really liked it. I just ordered the beakers online, since I couldn't find any in stores. I think Mason jars is a cute idea as well, don't be embarrassed by that.



I love your blog!  I just saw it posted in this thread and now I can't stop reading it!  Your posts are great!  And thanks pupeluv for posting it in here!!


----------



## emcosmo1639

Devoted2makeup said:


> Yes, you cannot store nail polish in your Clear Cube. I have a Clear Cube and that is my main gripe. I did find a nifty nail polish holder at the Container Store which holds 9 nail polishes upright. I so wish the Clear Cube could store my nail polishes, then I think it would be utterly perfect.



My CC holds nail polishes.  I don't store mine in it, but there is room.  I think you have to have the 4 drawer CC (so that the bottom drawer is taller), I believe the 5 drawer has too short of a drawer.  But I've seen tons of pics with people storing polish in their CC and I just double checked--polish fits in the bottom drawer of a 4 drawer CC.  

I also think I've seen people get organizers (like from office supply stores etc) and then put those in the bottom drawer to help corral the polish together and keep them from rolling around the drawer.


----------



## lil_fashionista

emcosmo1639 said:


> My CC holds nail polishes.  I don't store mine in it, but there is room.  I think you have to have the 4 drawer CC (so that the bottom drawer is taller), I believe the 5 drawer has too short of a drawer.  But I've seen tons of pics with people storing polish in their CC and I just double checked--polish fits in the bottom drawer of a 4 drawer CC.
> 
> I also think I've seen people get organizers (like from office supply stores etc) and then put those in the bottom drawer to help corral the polish together and keep them from rolling around the drawer.



I was looking at the 4 drawer one, but I hate the fact that it's the same price as the 5 drawer one.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

emcosmo1639 said:


> I love your blog!  I just saw it posted in this thread and now I can't stop reading it!  Your posts are great!  And thanks pupeluv for posting it in here!!



Thank you, that really does mean a lot to me. Hearing comments like that makes my day. So thanks a lot!


----------



## Devoted2makeup

lil_fashionista said:


> I was looking at the 4 drawer one, but I hate the fact that it's the same price as the 5 drawer one.



Knowing that I could store my nail polishes in the 4 drawer would have made that a no brainer or me. I would have gone with the 4 drawer all the way. Even though you are getting one less drawer isn't it still the same size? I have 2 5 drawers without room to store my polishes, so I feel dumb for not getting a 4 drawer.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Devoted2makeup said:


> Knowing that I could store my nail polishes in the 4 drawer would have made that a no brainer or me. I would have gone with the 4 drawer all the way. Even though you are getting one less drawer isn't it still the same size? I have 2 5 drawers without room to store my polishes, so I feel dumb for not getting a 4 drawer.



I'm not positive, but I think the 5 drawer and 4 drawer are the same size (height wise)...I believe the only difference is that the 5 drawer has the additional drawer.  I'm pretty sure the 4 drawer's extra large drawer is the height of 2 normal size drawers.  

The reason I chose the 4 drawer was having that extra size---even though right now I'm not really sure what to put in it, I like having the versatility to store larger items (like the nail polish, or face creams etc).  But then again, I also don't have as much make up as some of you do.  I'm not big on lip stick, but I would imagine the 4 drawer would be nice as you could store your lipstick in the bottom drawer, standing up.  

I think down the road, as my collection grows, I will add a 5 drawer and then utilize the bottom drawer on the 4 drawer for my nail polish.  But right now I don't need those extra drawers. 

Wow, I think I just said "drawer" about fifty times!


----------



## Devoted2makeup

emcosmo1639 said:


> I'm not positive, but I think the 5 drawer and 4 drawer are the same size (height wise)...I believe the only difference is that the 5 drawer has the additional drawer.  I'm pretty sure the 4 drawer's extra large drawer is the height of 2 normal size drawers.
> 
> The reason I chose the 4 drawer was having that extra size---even though right now I'm not really sure what to put in it, I like having the versatility to store larger items (like the nail polish, or face creams etc).  But then again, I also don't have as much make up as some of you do.  I'm not big on lip stick, but I would imagine the 4 drawer would be nice as you could store your lipstick in the bottom drawer, standing up.
> 
> I think down the road, as my collection grows, I will add a 5 drawer and then utilize the bottom drawer on the 4 drawer for my nail polish.  But right now I don't need those extra drawers.
> 
> Wow, I think I just said "drawer" about fifty times!



I just wish I had a four drawer for the versatility. The lady working there sold me on the 5 drawer wide CC and I am weak...end of the story.


----------



## lil_fashionista

Devoted2makeup said:


> Knowing that I could store my nail polishes in the 4 drawer would have made that a no brainer or me. I would have gone with the 4 drawer all the way. Even though you are getting one less drawer isn't it still the same size? I have 2 5 drawers without room to store my polishes, so I feel dumb for not getting a 4 drawer.



Well its a trade-off right?  I wouldn't feel stupid about getting the 5 drawer, since it fits most of your needs.  I'm thinking about the 4 drawer and it won't even hold the majority of my nail polishes.  As much as I like the clear cube, it honestly won't solve all my storage problems.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

lil_fashionista said:


> Well its a trade-off right?  I wouldn't feel stupid about getting the 5 drawer, since it fits most of your needs.  I'm thinking about the 4 drawer and it won't even hold the majority of my nail polishes.  As much as I like the clear cube, it honestly won't solve all my storage problems.



I agree it doesn't solve all of them. If anyone does find one that looks as good as the CC and is of the same quality and can hold nail polishes well then please let me know!


----------



## bluejinx

emcosmo1639 said:


> I'm not positive, but I think the 5 drawer and 4 drawer are the same size (height wise)...I believe the only difference is that the 5 drawer has the additional drawer.  I'm pretty sure the 4 drawer's extra large drawer is the height of 2 normal size drawers.
> 
> The reason I chose the 4 drawer was having that extra size---even though right now I'm not really sure what to put in it, I like having the versatility to store larger items (like the nail polish, or face creams etc).  But then again, I also don't have as much make up as some of you do.  I'm not big on lip stick, but I would imagine the 4 drawer would be nice as you could store your lipstick in the bottom drawer, standing up.
> 
> I think down the road, as my collection grows, I will add a 5 drawer and then utilize the bottom drawer on the 4 drawer for my nail polish.  But right now I don't need those extra drawers.
> 
> Wow, I think I just said "drawer" about fifty times!



I'm at about the 150 mark for polishes. I just don't think one drawer of an organizer is enough!! I want a clear cube with 3-4 DOUBLE size drawers!!! If only they made THAT!!


----------



## Devoted2makeup

bluejinx said:


> I'm at about the 150 mark for polishes. I just don't think one drawer of an organizer is enough!! I want a clear cube with 3-4 DOUBLE size drawers!!! If only they made THAT!!



Holy crap! How do you store them currently?


----------



## bluejinx

Devoted2makeup said:


> Holy crap! How do you store them currently?



Right now chanel, dior, rococo nail enamel, butter london and lippmann  are on a tiered spice rack on my dresser,and illamasqua, orlane, clarins, rescue beauty lounge, gosh, cult nails, tarina tarantino, estee lauder, laura mercier, julep, mac, nars and nailtini are in a dresser drawer.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

I hate that certain holders only hold certain polishes (square for ex.) and then don't accomodate for round or rectangle polishes! I can store Chanel, Dior, and Deborah Lippmann's fine, but forget about Essie, OPI, etc. A spice rack would solve that problem. Hmmm.


----------



## bluejinx

Devoted2makeup said:


> Holy crap! How do you store them currently?



a really bad blackberry pic at night, but 







that sits on my dresser. the shelves are deep enough that there are two rows on each shelf. so behind each dior is another dior, each chanel has another chanel behind them. etc. so that is 87 of them.


----------



## tennisd

I purchased this on ebay a couple of months ago and it's in perfect condition.  I think the price is right and it's a thick acrylic. The muji is another great option but it doesn't fit all my stuff.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...#ht_872wt_1141


----------



## lil_fashionista

I was looking at ordering this one from Transdesign since it holds 90 polishes.  Between this and the Clear Cube I should have enough storage.  This picture is from Chanel Blue Satin's blog.


----------



## bluejinx

lil_fashionista said:


> I was looking at ordering this one from Transdesign since it holds 90 polishes.  Between this and the Clear Cube I should have enough storage.  This picture is from Chanel Blue Satin's blog.



will that be able to stand on a dresser against a wall? because I will be moving back in with the parents shortly and my dad would FLIP if i screwed anything in to the wall.


----------



## Christine Dior

^^ this made me LOL!!  because my dad IS THE SAME WAY!!! I always have to find some way to hang stuff without putting holes in the wall.


----------



## lil_fashionista

bluejinx said:


> will that be able to stand on a dresser against a wall? because I will be moving back in with the parents shortly and my dad would FLIP if i screwed anything in to the wall.



I think it would be able to stand up.  This is the video that I saw it in.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

lil_fashionista said:


> I think it would be able to stand up.  This is the video that I saw it in.




That is really cool! Want! Want!


----------



## bluejinx

lil_fashionista said:


> I think it would be able to stand up.  This is the video that I saw it in.




I'm stunned. My dad said as long as it wasn't to heavy it would be fine. Do you know off hand if lippmanns and chanels will fit in? I assume nfu oh ones won't. But if chanel dior and lippmanns fit I'm getting it!!!


----------



## lil_fashionista

Chanel and Dior definitely fit.  It fits MAC pigment jars (old size) so Lippmanns might fit.


----------



## emcosmo1639

bluejinx said:


> I'm at about the 150 mark for polishes. I just don't think one drawer of an organizer is enough!! I want a clear cube with 3-4 DOUBLE size drawers!!! If only they made THAT!!



Yea, I don't think the bottom drawer is going to hold that many   I was thinking more along the lines of 10-20.  On another note...WOW!  I can barely keep my 10-20 organized in a drawer...I couldn't imagine that many!!

You should suggest a CC with several deep drawers...perhaps one that is 3 deep drawers so it's around the same overall height.  You probably could only hold 60 or so total polishes, but I bet CC would get quite a few orders for a CC like that.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

emcosmo1639 said:


> Yea, I don't think the bottom drawer is going to hold that many   I was thinking more along the lines of 10-20.  On another note...WOW!  I can barely keep my 10-20 organized in a drawer...I couldn't imagine that many!!
> 
> You should suggest a CC with several deep drawers...perhaps one that is 3 deep drawers so it's around the same overall height.  You probably could only hold 60 or so total polishes, but I bet CC would get quite a few orders for a CC like that.



Now that sounds awesome. As I see my nail polish collection only growing bigger to have them contained all in one place would be ideal.


----------



## Beenie

lil_fashionista said:


> I was looking at ordering this one from Transdesign since it holds 90 polishes. Between this and the Clear Cube I should have enough storage. This picture is from Chanel Blue Satin's blog.


 
That is what my parents are getting me for my b-day. I am SO excited to get it!


----------



## bluejinx

lil_fashionista said:


> Chanel and Dior definitely fit.  It fits MAC pigment jars (old size) so Lippmanns might fit.


I'm sitting here debating which lippmann I want to give up and mail you so I can find out!! How tightly do chanel polishes fit? Is there any spare room? Lippmanns are a tad larger.


----------



## lil_fashionista

bluejinx said:


> I'm sitting here debating which lippmann I want to give up and mail you so I can find out!! How tightly do chanel polishes fit? Is there any spare room? Lippmanns are a tad larger.



I'd appreciate the polish, but I don't actually have the nail polish holder yet.  Another Youtuber had the holder and I noticed the old Mac Pigment jars in them.  I think we'll have to wait until Beenie gets hers and send her our bottles to test.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Devoted2makeup said:


> Now that sounds awesome. As I see my nail polish collection only growing bigger to have them contained all in one place would be ideal.



I was looking at it some more...I actually think it's a really good idea.  If they were to make a CC with 3 double height drawers than it'd be the same size (overall height and width wise).  Also, as for nail polish, I think it would hold quite a bit (more than I originally thought).  I first thought each drawer would only hold about 20 polishes, but I think they'd hold way more, especially if they were the rectangular brands that you could squeeze in together.  Either way, I think this would be a great idea for CC.  And I'm sure you can custom order one that's like this or perhaps even a bit taller (maybe 4 double height drawers--that should hold all of your polish with room to grow).


----------



## bluejinx

lil_fashionista said:


> I'd appreciate the polish, but I don't actually have the nail polish holder yet.  Another Youtuber had the holder and I noticed the old Mac Pigment jars in them.  I think we'll have to wait until Beenie gets hers and send her our bottles to test.



Hurry up Beenie!!!!!!!! My dad said I could install it on the wall!!! Just waiting for the lippmann answer!!!!!!!


----------



## flwrgirl

Beenie said:


> Let me know if you get it and what you think. It looks great!



Hi Beenie,

I just received my order from the ebay seller. I LOVE it!!! It's so pretty and not cheaply made. I'll post pic sometime soon.

This was the one
http://cgi.ebay.com/6-DRAWER-CLEAR-...261?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27bb3f63d5


----------



## declaredbeauty

flwrgirl said:


> Hi Beenie,
> 
> I just received my order from the ebay seller. I LOVE it!!! It's so pretty and not cheaply made. I'll post pic sometime soon.
> 
> This was the one
> http://cgi.ebay.com/6-DRAWER-CLEAR-...261?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27bb3f63d5



Can't wait to see! For that price I'd be willing to buy it.


----------



## flwrgirl




----------



## flwrgirl

Here are some pics. I put all the makeup I had out in it so you guys can see what it looks like.  This weekend I will put all the makeup I have laying around in boxes in it and put the nail polishes somewhere else. 

The dividers are removable if I have an over-sized item.


----------



## flwrgirl




----------



## flwrgirl




----------



## flwrgirl

Sorry about the quality of some of the pics. I'll get better ones once I have all my makeup in there and its nicely organized.


----------



## skydive nikki

^^Looks great!  I love it!


----------



## BagloverBurr

its amazing! maybe i need this instead of the cube. it looks so chic!


----------



## pupeluv

The acrylic doesn't look as thick as a clear cube BUT does look as thick as a MUJI. I think it looks great and for a better price...I may have to look into getting one of those before they mark it up.


----------



## flwrgirl

Thanks girls. For me it works way better than the Muji. I also have the Muji and it just does not fit much. The acrylic is thicker than the Muji also. For $139 I can fit more than and there is no wait list. Shipping only took a couple of days.


----------



## declaredbeauty

I need to stop viewing this thread... After the bills are paid I'm definitely going to pick that up! Thanks for sharing, *flwrgirl*


----------



## pupeluv

flwrgirl said:


> Thanks girls. For me it works way better than the Muji. I also have the Muji and it just does not fit much. The acrylic is thicker than the Muji also. For $139 I can fit more than and there is no wait list. Shipping only took a couple of days.


 
I have a couple of MUJIs, and your right they do not fit much. Thank you for mentioning about the acrylic being thicker too. I can't decide weather to have my husband bulid or me buy a vanity with drawers and put my MUJIs on top, or just get what you got and give my MUJIs to my sister....uh!, organizing decisions.


----------



## BagloverBurr

is it heavy? people said the Cube was heavy


----------



## BagloverBurr

OMG hubby bought the cube flwrgirl has for me, I was looking at it, and left to get laundry, and he bought it, how sweet!


----------



## nprotundo

flwrgirl said:


> Sorry about the quality of some of the pics. I'll get better ones once I have all my makeup in there and its nicely organized.



Are the drawers as deep as the CC?


----------



## flwrgirl

BagloverBurr said:


> OMG hubby bought the cube flwrgirl has for me, I was looking at it, and left to get laundry, and he bought it, how sweet!


 
Awe. That is very sweet. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

BagloverBurr said:


> OMG hubby bought the cube flwrgirl has for me, I was looking at it, and left to get laundry, and he bought it, how sweet!



What a great hubby! That is so sweet of him.


----------



## BagloverBurr

He really is! I am so excited, i have wanted one for a while now!


----------



## flwrgirl

nprotundo said:


> Are the drawers as deep as the CC?


 
I belive so.


----------



## declaredbeauty

Just ordered it! Thanks for posting the link, flwrgirl!


----------



## ilvoelv

pupeluv said:


> The acrylic doesn't look as thick as a clear cube BUT does look as thick as a MUJI. I think it looks great and for a better price...I may have to look into getting one of those before they mark it up.



+1 I love the clear cube. I need it!


----------



## flwrgirl

You are all very welcome


----------



## Reesee

Thanks for posting flwrgirl!  I am measure my sink area as soon as I get home to see if it will fit!  It is now $149 but still seems like a good deal!


----------



## instantvintage

Ladies just wanted to give a heads up on the eBay vendor below who is selling some pretty poor imitation of clear-cubes:

http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/clear-cube/?_trksid=p4340.l2559

Seller ID : clear-cube

So anyway I ordered a 4 drawer + Lid "clear-cube" around mid-may.  OK for $140  (+$74 shipping to the UK) I knew it couldn't be the real deal but I did not expect the quality (or lack thereof) of the clear cube I recived.

From a distance it looks ok but up close the drawers do not slide properly, the finish is all jaggerdy and therefore potentially dangerous.  Most annoying however was the fact that i paid about $25 for 4 x extra dividers which DO NOT FIT the cube itself.  I have tried pusing them in a few times in the drawer but they are clearly a shade too long which mean the drawer begins to buckle and then when I tried to pull them out again they scratched the acrylic.  Urgh  disaster.

So overall I am not happy to have spent over $220 on essentially a poor imitation.

So anyway I contact the vendor to tell him what's what.  His attitude was just shocking he basically sent me the following messages:



> Dear instantvintage,
> 
> Hi, thank you for contacting US.
> Really you mention many think bad is like the clear cube is ugy for you, sorry is a handmade is a brand new and many buyer love and like the acrylic cube organizer, the factory display sold in the last 6 month more in 1000 display and is made in USA no china, only you don't like is ok, the easy way for you is you don't like or change mind, IS PACKAGING IN THE ORIGINAL BOX AND SEND BACK TO US and We credit your FULL money back.
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> - clear-cube




And then at the same time I got this message 1 minute later 




> Dear instantvintage,
> 
> Thank you for contacting US.
> Sorry when you mention the original I don't understant becaus all acrylic cube display is handmade no have original, you said the quality is different clearly a chinese version. With that said that was refelcted in the price. Well I think the problem is you order the wrong item, because the heavy duty is in 3/8" material and is 12" x 12" x 15 and the one you order is the mini the 9 1/2" x 9 1/2" x 15" in 1/4" material is a big difference also the price, but don't daid the quality is bad or the finish because we know all edges are polish, etc. But again if don't happy with the clear cube organizer just packaging in the original box and send back to US, we credit your FULL money.
> Thank you.
> 
> - clear-cube




But the problem it will cost me over £60-80 ($90/$120) to send that thing back to them and that is not tracked.  Tracked will cost me even more, and I do not want to take the risk of sending it back to them untracked internationally.

So I asked them if they would meet me half way instead bc of the cost of sending it back and me being able to verify they had it but they are not receptive to that.  

So my message is please think very carefully before before buying from these guys.

Thanks 

Vintage


ETA:  They have now offered me $50 on the condition that I leave "feedback this way"  whatever that means.  I suspect it means good feedback.  I am sure that is against eBay rules to intimidate your buyers.  SMH right now.


----------



## bluejinx

I've started to type this a dozen times and stopped because I didn't want to sound like a witch with a b. 

But seriosuly??? Can this chat not stick to the other two makeup organization threads? Must we have THREE threads where everyone posts the same thing?

Please. Can this just be a clear cube thread as it was intended? Some people have posted the same pics in all 3 threads. 

Sorry to be a jerk. But its frustrating!! I keep seeing activity here thinking clear cube! And then no....


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think there needs to be one for Muji, Clear Cube and Clear Cube imitations.  Especially for the imitations, so that people can use it to share their feedback on quality, sellers, etc.


----------



## Beenie

bluejinx said:


> Hurry up Beenie!!!!!!!! My dad said I could install it on the wall!!! Just waiting for the lippmann answer!!!!!!!


 
Shoot, I am so sorry I have not been around too much and forgot about this!  I do not have it yet since I am waiting for my aunt to go to the beauty supply store for my mom.  I PROMISE as soon as I get it I will email you pics.



flwrgirl said:


> .


 
That looks GREAT! I am so happy you got it!!


----------



## Miss.P

Loving all the clear cube pics (and mujis and all the rest).

I did notice on the uk muji site there is a deeper drawer now, but only in the narrow size, fingers crossed a wide one appears soon


----------



## lulugirl37

http://www.vanitymaids.com/

$176 quite pricey...


----------



## Spielberg1

especially the clear cube -- because it's so expensive -- i'm wondering if it gets scratched up, scuffed easily?  

like can you put metal things in there -- tweezers, nail clippers?

thanks!


----------



## emcosmo1639

Spielberg1 said:


> especially the clear cube -- because it's so expensive -- i'm wondering if it gets scratched up, scuffed easily?
> 
> like can you put metal things in there -- tweezers, nail clippers?
> 
> thanks!



I've had mine for probably a month now, maybe a little longer and I haven't had any problems.  I keep the top drawer open and put all sorts of stuff on there (brush holders, face creams, clarisonic etc etc) and none of those have scratched/scuffed it.  My cat likes to chew on the corner too and rub against it and it's held up really well.


----------



## Spielberg1

emcosmo1639 said:


> I've had mine for probably a month now, maybe a little longer and I haven't had any problems.  I keep the top drawer open and put all sorts of stuff on there (brush holders, face creams, clarisonic etc etc) and none of those have scratched/scuffed it.  My cat likes to chew on the corner too and rub against it and it's held up really well.




great!  thanks!

i really want to save up for this


----------



## Spielberg1

do you think these are junk ?

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=bl_sr_b...60911&field-brandtextbin=clear cube organizer


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wouldn't say they are 'junk' because I've not ordered them, but If you're going to get the Clear Cube, just add a few more bucks and get the original.


----------



## Spielberg1

thanks DC!

i will save up


----------



## Spielberg1

a couple more questions...

1) does anyone have the phone number or email of the clear cube company? maybe i'm dense but i can't find it on their webpage -- it tries to link to macmail but i don't have mac mail... and as soon as i post a question on the clear cube facebook page it is deleted.  its like they hate me!

2) is clearcube useful for storing other things do you think?  or is it ONLY good for cosmetics?

thanks in advance!


----------



## Spielberg1

the care & feeding of your clear cube...

http://www.theclearcube.com/faq.html


----------



## DC-Cutie

Spielberg1 said:


> a couple more questions...
> 
> 1) does anyone have the phone number or email of the clear cube company? maybe i'm dense but i can't find it on their webpage -- it tries to link to macmail but i don't have mac mail... and as soon as i post a question on the clear cube facebook page it is deleted.  its like they hate me!
> 
> 2) is clearcube useful for storing other things do you think?  or is it ONLY good for cosmetics?
> 
> thanks in advance!


WOW!  They delete your questions?  What are you asking?  This doesn't seem like good customer relations...

I've seen pics of people using the Clear Cube to hold arts and crafts, desk items, jewelry, or other health and beauty products


----------



## Spielberg1

DC-Cutie said:


> WOW!  They delete your questions?  What are you asking?  This doesn't seem like good customer relations...
> 
> I've seen pics of people using the Clear Cube to hold arts and crafts, desk items, jewelry, or other health and beauty products




i asked if it was good for storing other things besides cosmetics. DELETED!

and earlier i had asked a question that someone answered -- about the scuffing -- but now its gone?!

:/


----------



## emcosmo1639

Spielberg1 said:


> a couple more questions...
> 
> 1) does anyone have the phone number or email of the clear cube company? maybe i'm dense but i can't find it on their webpage -- it tries to link to macmail but i don't have mac mail... and as soon as i post a question on the clear cube facebook page it is deleted.  its like they hate me!
> 
> 2) is clearcube useful for storing other things do you think?  or is it ONLY good for cosmetics?
> 
> thanks in advance!



I think you could store pretty much whatever you want in it.  Right now mine is mostly cosmetics, but I store other stuff too.  The bottom drawer is where I keep my new items (unopened etc) to help remind me I have them and need to use them.  Or I'll keep extras, like my extra clarisonic brush heads or just random toiletry type things.  I think the best part is that since it's clear I can see everything and they don't get buried in the bottom of a drawer and then forgotten.  I would imagine the CC would be great for craft people too (organizing beads, threads etc).


----------



## Devoted2makeup

emcosmo1639 said:


> I've had mine for probably a month now, maybe a little longer and I haven't had any problems.  I keep the top drawer open and put all sorts of stuff on there (brush holders, face creams, clarisonic etc etc) and none of those have scratched/scuffed it.  My cat likes to chew on the corner too and rub against it and it's held up really well.



Yay, you got your Clear cube (I have been on this thread in awhile and missed that). I do agree that I haven't scuffed mine and I've had mine well over a year. I just use mine for my cosmetics but I don't baby it. The acrylic it's made from is pretty thick. HTH!


----------



## ang3lina33

Spielberg1 said:


> a couple more questions...
> 
> 1) does anyone have the phone number or email of the clear cube company? maybe i'm dense but i can't find it on their webpage -- it tries to link to macmail but i don't have mac mail... and as soon as i post a question on the clear cube facebook page it is deleted.  its like they hate me!
> 
> 2) is clearcube useful for storing other things do you think?  or is it ONLY good for cosmetics?
> 
> thanks in advance!



They dont delete it! haha Just click on wall feed and you will see your question....hopefully an answer too


----------



## emcosmo1639

Devoted2makeup said:


> Yay, you got your Clear cube (I have been on this thread in awhile and missed that). I do agree that I haven't scuffed mine and I've had mine well over a year. I just use mine for my cosmetics but I don't baby it. The acrylic it's made from is pretty thick. HTH!



Yea, I got it and LOVE IT!  It's great for an organization freak like me.  And I just love having everything in one place, rather than having to dig through all my drawers and several smaller containers.  I really think it helps me use more of my make up too.  IMO, it's worth every penny, even if you have to save up for it!


----------



## Devoted2makeup

emcosmo1639 said:


> Yea, I got it and LOVE IT!  It's great for an organization freak like me.  And I just love having everything in one place, rather than having to dig through all my drawers and several smaller containers.  I really think it helps me use more of my make up too.  IMO, it's worth every penny, even if you have to save up for it!



I agree. I think the quality speaks for itself and is worthy of the price tag. I too like having all my makeup in one location. I also like seeing it on my counter.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Well I noticed a tiny little crack in mine this morning.  It is so tiny (about 2-3 mm at most) and is on the right side of my 3rd drawer (I have a 4 drawer).  I'm not sure how it happened, but it doesn't seem like a big deal---you can't feel it, it's not connected to the corner or side etc.  I'm wondering if maybe it just naturally split or something?  Regardless, even with my teeny tiny crack/split I'm still in love with my CC!


----------



## mysticrita

The 3 drawers are available on muji.us if anyone is interested


----------



## eitak

flwrgirl said:


> Thanks girls. For me it works way better than the Muji. I also have the Muji and it just does not fit much. The acrylic is thicker than the Muji also. For $139 I can fit more than and there is no wait list. Shipping only took a couple of days.



hey there! so happy to see that you're satisfied with your order... I'm really interested in ordering one now after reading your positive feedback. would you say the quality is fairly decent? how heavy is it? anywhere near the 20+ lb. Clear Cube? hope to hear from you soon! 



DC-Cutie said:


> I think there needs to be one for Muji, Clear Cube and Clear Cube imitations.  Especially for the imitations, so that people can use it to share their feedback on quality, sellers, etc.







mysticrita said:


> The 3 drawers are available on muji.us if anyone is interested



yay!


----------



## notoriousliz

I've read this entire thread and the one about how people organize their makeup and I've decided the Clear Cube is the one I want for sure! Yeah, the price is steep, but I think it's definitely a worthy investment!


----------



## eitak

tiny bump!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

i found this website, this looks similar but a tad cheaper than Clear Cube
http://www.vanitymaids.com
i am really considering getting one!


----------



## ilvoelv

^ the ones on ebay look better quality and are much cheaper....


----------



## emcosmo1639

Ok, bumping this to give everyone a heads up who haven't bought their clear cube yet---

I've had mine since this summer and have quite a few cracks in it.  I haven't moved it, overstuffed it, dropped it or anything.  The cracks could only come from opening and closing the drawers (which only happens a few times a week since I don't wear makeup that often).  I'm actually pretty disappointed since you wouldn't expect such lack of quality for the price.  Given this, I would recommend looking at the ebay knock off ones first---for the price you'll probably get the same level of quality.  

Has anyone else had problems with cracking?  I probably have about 3-5 in each drawer and about 10 total in the sides.


----------



## bluejinx

emcosmo1639 said:


> Ok, bumping this to give everyone a heads up who haven't bought their clear cube yet---
> 
> I've had mine since this summer and have quite a few cracks in it.  I haven't moved it, overstuffed it, dropped it or anything.  The cracks could only come from opening and closing the drawers (which only happens a few times a week since I don't wear makeup that often).  I'm actually pretty disappointed since you wouldn't expect such lack of quality for the price.  Given this, I would recommend looking at the ebay knock off ones first---for the price you'll probably get the same level of quality.
> 
> Has anyone else had problems with cracking?  I probably have about 3-5 in each drawer and about 10 total in the sides.



and yours is actually the REAL clear cube? i would contact them.


----------



## emcosmo1639

bluejinx said:


> and yours is actually the REAL clear cube? i would contact them.



Yep!  Mine is the actual one...the 4 drawer with the double size bottom drawer.  But I just looked up on my cc and figured out I bought it back in mid April so I doubt they'll do anything since it's been about 8 months...I dunno.  I'll email them just in case.

Thought I'd let everyone know though and see if this has happened to anyone else.


----------



## mzmba

Ooh subscribing to this thread .. I put this on my Christmas list.


----------



## Bethc

Hmmm, I've had mine since February, so almost a year.  No cracking or any problems with it, it still looks new and I'm in and out of it everyday.  

It is near heat or cold that might cause the cracking?  
Do you use cleaning products on it, because they said no windex or harsh products?


----------



## emcosmo1639

Bethc said:


> Hmmm, I've had mine since February, so almost a year.  No cracking or any problems with it, it still looks new and I'm in and out of it everyday.
> 
> It is near heat or cold that might cause the cracking?
> Do you use cleaning products on it, because they said no windex or harsh products?



I haven't cleaned it at all (maybe I should, but it still looks clean).  It's just sitting on the bathroom counter so definitely not cold or hot.  Our lights aren't intense or anything.  I do live in AZ so maybe it's too dry here?  I am surprised though---I noticed that I first posted about the cracks in July---about 2 months after getting it.  Maybe I just got a bad one?  At least it doesn't seem to be messing with the function, just the appearance.  But I am worried that it could mess with the function down the road.


----------



## Bethc

emcosmo1639 said:


> I haven't cleaned it at all (maybe I should, but it still looks clean). It's just sitting on the bathroom counter so definitely not cold or hot. Our lights aren't intense or anything. I do live in AZ so maybe it's too dry here? I am surprised though---I noticed that I first posted about the cracks in July---about 2 months after getting it. Maybe I just got a bad one? At least it doesn't seem to be messing with the function, just the appearance. But I am worried that it could mess with the function down the road.


 
If it's in the bathroom, could it be the heat from the shower?  Mine is in my bedroom, I wish I had enough room in my bathroom for it.


----------



## emcosmo1639

I finally heard back from the Clear Cube customer service---not impressed.  They said (in about 2 sentences) there was no warranty and too bad (I'm paraphrasing).  They asked for pictures of the cracks though.  I was surprised at how brief and cold the email was.  I mean, I haven't even had this thing a year and it's cracking all over...not good customer service at all.  I certainly will not be purchasing another in the future and I'm very disappointed with the company.


----------



## declaredbeauty

emcosmo1639 said:


> I finally heard back from the Clear Cube customer service---not impressed.  They said (in about 2 sentences) there was no warranty and too bad (I'm paraphrasing).  They asked for pictures of the cracks though.  I was surprised at how brief and cold the email was.  I mean, I haven't even had this thing a year and it's cracking all over...not good customer service at all.  I certainly will not be purchasing another in the future and I'm very disappointed with the company.



I'm sorry to hear that. I was watching one of Lisalisad1 videos about her clear cube and a few customers also had issues about it breaking and when she (CC rep) responded seemed the same way.. basically "Oh well! It must've been something you did wrong."


----------



## Bethc

That's too bad, it makes me want to leave a message on their Fb page for future buyers.  I love mine, but I won't recommend a company that treats it's customers that way!


----------



## emcosmo1639

Bethc said:


> That's too bad, it makes me want to leave a message on their Fb page for future buyers.  I love mine, but I won't recommend a company that treats it's customers that way!



I can't even find their Facebook.  I was hoping I could find a phone number or a better contact since I'm getting crap for customer service so far.  I guess I'm just going to give up, hope the cracks don't get worse and call it a tough lesson learned.  I should have contacted them when I noticed the first crack (in July after 2 months) but I didn't and waited until there were tons.  But I can guarantee they will not get any of my business again, nor will they get any of the many recommendations I had previously been giving---and this is entirely because of their crappy service, not because of the product.


----------



## emcosmo1639

So I sent pictures and finally received a quick response.  They offered to replace the drawers, but I have to send mine back at my own expense (which is fair) but since there are cracks on the actual body too it seems pointless to just get half of the thing replaced.  I've posted a few pictures so you guys can get an idea what I'm talking about (sorry, it's hard to get pics to turn out against the clear background).  Anyway, I'm mostly shocked at their nonchalant attitude about this.  They insist that this is normal for the acrylic and that I need to read the website better next time.  Maybe it is normal and I should have gone with a cheap target organizer instead...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Oh wow!  Sorry to hear about product defect you guys are experiencing. True cracks are expected, but not this soon. 

I purchased drawers from muji and. There isn't a crack in sight.


----------



## LovesYSL

^^^ wow, that's a shame. I think I'm going to order Muji drawers instead.


----------



## emcosmo1639

At least it's still functional so I think I'm just going to let it go.  But I definitely think it's worth considering the cheaper alternatives in the future given that the cracking happens.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Also, if any of you purchased the Clear Cube with Amex, contact Amex to get a chargeback.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Yes, I would contact your CC companies and put in a claim.  Maybe if they get enough complaints they will start paying attention to their customers more.  I wanted one but now that I saw the pics you posted I don't think they are worth the high price tag.


----------



## emcosmo1639

I've never done a chargeback before...is it even worth it?  I used a visa and its been about 7-8 months now that I've had the cube so wouldn't that be out of the window?  I dunno, I think I'm just stuck at this point.  It still works fine so I don't think I can complain that much, I just hope the cracks don't get worse or start messing with functionality.  But at least you guys all know now so you factor that in when deciding which to buy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

emcosmo1639 said:


> I've never done a chargeback before...is it even worth it?  I used a visa and its been about 7-8 months now that I've had the cube so wouldn't that be out of the window?  I dunno, I think I'm just stuck at this point.  It still works fine so I don't think I can complain that much, I just hope the cracks don't get worse or start messing with functionality.  But at least you guys all know now so you factor that in when deciding which to buy.



I don't know about visa, that's why I specifically stated Amex.  Because they are serious about taking care of their customers.


----------



## pupeluv

I thought the same thing as DC-Cutie said, my muji drawers don't have a crack in sight (knock on acrylic) emcosmo1639, I hope those don't get worse and ruin the function, I never knew that was a possibilty with those.


----------



## mzmba

Definitely  trying muji first!


----------



## LianaY

Yay! Just ordered 2, 3 and 5 drawer mujis! Can't wait to receive them! Will post pics as soon as I am organized!


----------



## CocoMeow

I keep my makeup in something similar I bought from wal-mart for like $10? Near where you buy all the laundry items/baskets and such. Granted the plastic doesnt look as fancy but its thicker and there is more width to it. Ive had it for years and it'll never crack or break, doesnt cost an arm and a leg and it does the job.


----------



## summerxoxo

How is the muji one? Any reviews? I'm thinking of getting it too. It isn't really cheap but it's still affordable for me


----------



## lolitablue

summerxoxo said:


> How is the muji one? Any reviews? I'm thinking of getting it too. It isn't really cheap but it's still affordable for me


 
They are great!! Cant go wrong with those!!!


----------



## lolitablue

My Muji Drawers are still rocking it!! Going to order two more of the three drawers!! Love them!!


----------



## summerxoxo

Alright! Because of all the raves here, I just got 2 muji drawers for about 30++ usd! I got 2, 11 inch width with 3 drawers. So excited to start using My makeup drawers. Yippy


----------



## mzmba

Okay ladies I ordered as my initial purchase... 2  2 drawer muji's and 5 drawer one to start... it will be here tomorrow.. I'm excited... !!!!


----------



## Karla

I recently got 2 of the 5 drawers.  I love them!


----------



## mzmba

Got my muji... and of course need more DOGGONE muji. The 5 drawer one is cute. But it does not hold a lot. I think I am going to get 3 more of the 2 drawer ones.. which are the deepest ones. 

It looks really cute!!! I still have too much stuff on top and in other drawers.. but with this second order.. I should be good. I think. I hope.

Thanks ladies for giving me an alternative.. although with this order.. I'll be REALLY close to just having gotten the clear cube bc the shipping is like almost 20.


----------



## emcosmo1639

mzmba said:


> Got my muji... and of course need more DOGGONE muji. The 5 drawer one is cute. But it does not hold a lot. I think I am going to get 3 more of the 2 drawer ones.. which are the deepest ones.
> 
> It looks really cute!!! I still have too much stuff on top and in other drawers.. but with this second order.. I should be good. I think. I hope.
> 
> Thanks ladies for giving me an alternative.. although with this order.. I'll be REALLY close to just having gotten the clear cube bc the shipping is like almost 20.



That's the nice thing about the CC.  As annoyed as I am with the cracks in mine, I can't lie, it sure does hold a ton!  Mine holds all of my makeup and I love keeping the top flap open to put all of my skincare products and brush holders/brushes on.  If only the quality were a little better I'd be in true love.  Looks like I'll be on the search for something similar in size for when my CC really kicks the bucket.


----------



## summerxoxo

Got 2 of the two drawers and one is with the lip able to be opened. It's from muji and I'm loving it!!


----------



## darma2011

I placed my Muji order on Sat Dec 17th.  I ordered (2) of the 2 drawer with tops that open and (2) 
of the 5 drawer.  Hopefully 4 units and the variation in sizes should work or me.  They were scheduled to be delivered yesterday.  After anxiously waiting all day, I finally called FedEx and they said my shipment is lost. .  Had to put a tracer on it.  I'm so glad I wasn't giving them as a Christmas gift.


----------



## darma2011

I finally got them on Wednesday and I absolutely love them!


----------



## leggeks

This thread has been so helpful! Thanks to all that posted photos and opinions. Just ordered from Muji. Got the 5 drawer and large 2 drawer. I think that will be a good starter set for me.


----------



## holly798g

Hi girls! I am trying to decide on which organizer is going to be best for me!

I am really leaning towards the clear cube--I need something like the grid insert to keep my stuff seperate & from moving around, etc!

So my question is, does any know if the clear cubes grid would fit into an ebay style clear cube since the dimensions on some of them are the same?? Has anyone tried anything like this? 

the similar styles that I have found so far, some do have dividers but I haven't saw any that are quite like the grid in the cube, please link me if you know of any that are like that!


----------



## razorkiss58

I just bought the 5 drawer to start with off, anyone know how long it takes to ship?


----------



## emcosmo1639

holly798g said:


> Hi girls! I am trying to decide on which organizer is going to be best for me!
> 
> I am really leaning towards the clear cube--I need something like the grid insert to keep my stuff seperate & from moving around, etc!
> 
> So my question is, does any know if the clear cubes grid would fit into an ebay style clear cube since the dimensions on some of them are the same?? Has anyone tried anything like this?
> 
> the similar styles that I have found so far, some do have dividers but I haven't saw any that are quite like the grid in the cube, please link me if you know of any that are like that!



What are the dimensions of the ebay style one?  I'll measure my clear cube and let you know what the exact dimensions are.  I have the grid and agree, it's nice to have.  As long as the dimensions are the same then I think the ebay one might be a better buy given quality issues with the CC (at least in my experience).


----------



## darma2011

leggeks said:
			
		

> This thread has been so helpful! Thanks to all that posted photos and opinions. Just ordered from Muji. Got the 5 drawer and large 2 drawer. I think that will be a good starter set for me.



Awesome...don't forget to post pics!


----------



## LianaY

LianaY said:
			
		

> Yay! Just ordered 2, 3 and 5 drawer mujis! Can't wait to receive them! Will post pics as soon as I am organized!








Finally! &#57431;


----------



## Beenie

LianaY said:


> View attachment 1560874
> 
> 
> Finally! &#57431;


 That looks BEYOND nice and neat! I love it and wish I could scale down my collection and make it look like yours...but I am a hoarder and can not let any of my precious go!

ETA: you have a GREAT collection and a nice sized one at that, I don't mean to sound like you have a tiny amount by any means


----------



## leggeks

darma2011 said:


> Awesome...don't forget to post pics!



Finally got them Friday...shipping took 2 weeks! BOOO HISSS

But I'll post a pic as soon as it's organized. I REALLY like them. Already scoping out what to get next to hold ALL of my stuff.


----------



## a_Jarai

What is the website where you find these? I wanted to scope them out, but I was never sure where to look for them.

Make-Up. Nails. Fashion. Beauty.
Follow me on Twitter: @alanijarai


----------



## razorkiss58

a_Jarai said:


> What is the website where you find these? I wanted to scope them out, but I was never sure where to look for them.
> 
> Make-Up. Nails. Fashion. Beauty.
> Follow me on Twitter: @alanijarai


muji.com


----------



## LianaY

Beenie said:
			
		

> That looks BEYOND nice and neat! I love it and wish I could scale down my collection and make it look like yours...but I am a hoarder and can not let any of my precious go!
> 
> ETA: you have a GREAT collection and a nice sized one at that, I don't mean to sound like you have a tiny amount by any means



Hi Beenie,

Thank you.. However, I do have more stuff but only put the things that I use most of the time into muji drawers, once I get more muji I will finish organizing the rest, plus some things are not small enough to fit into muji.. Eventually though I would love a clear cube.


----------



## LovesYSL

LianaY said:


> Hi Beenie,
> 
> Thank you.. However, I do have more stuff but only put the things that I use most of the time into muji drawers, once I get more muji I will finish organizing the rest, plus some things are not small enough to fit into muji.. Eventually though I would love a clear cube.



Thanks for posting your photos- it's great to see how much stuff they actually fit and what fits where. Guess I should order 2, not 1!
Your stuff looks great- so nice and organized!


----------



## Beenie

LianaY said:


> Hi Beenie,
> 
> Thank you.. However, I do have more stuff but only put the things that I use most of the time into muji drawers, once I get more muji I will finish organizing the rest, plus some things are not small enough to fit into muji.. Eventually though I would love a clear cube.


 
Well show me more then since I am nosy , j/k. I really do love the way yours looks though!


----------



## Pursegrrl

How long does the Muji shipping take in general?

Do you find it's easy to keep clean (dusting, etc)?

XXXOO PG


----------



## razorkiss58

Didn't take that long, only issues was FedEx lost it and it was a 2 days later than the said delivery date. And sorry can't help with the cleaning yet it's only been 2 weeks not much dust but I'm sure you can use the febreze duster?


----------



## chynxi_a

The bf just ordered me the two drawer yesterday. Its annoying how you girls can get the 5 drawer and here in the UK they don't sell it on the website 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## shells

i have an ebay clear acrylic organizer from the ebay seller b2bitems which i love...though it does have its flaws.  i have a 5 drawer system with the three middle drawers with organizers (splits the drawer into 3 lengthwise sections).  it is absolutely the most perfect size, the organizers are the perfect size and i love the way it looks....BUT the drawers do tend to get a bit stuck due to the sides bowing slightly since i'm pretty sure i've overstuffed mine.  i've gotten used to it, i just put a bit of pressure to hold the drawer up and then push in the side to slide the drawer in easily, but it is a big drawback.  i think i paid around $150-175.  given how perfect it is otherwise (muji and CC drawers are just too shallow for me, and i highly dislike the "X" organizer) i've learned to live with it.  if you aren't planning on overstuffing yours like i have mine, i highly recommend! (will try to get a pic up)


----------



## shells

here are pics of my cube


----------



## Lizgizmo

chynxi_a said:


> The bf just ordered me the two drawer yesterday. Its annoying how you girls can get the 5 drawer and here in the UK they don't sell it on the website
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
You could get two and stack them


----------



## chynxi_a

Lizgizmo said:
			
		

> You could get two and stack them



He did order 2 for me, wish they had the 5 still tho 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## katiesonfire

Sorry if this has been asked already, I got to page 10 and couldn't handle it anymore! But where can you buy the inserts for the drawers? I know The clear cube sells them but what about Muji priced dupes? I'd hate to have my stuff rattling around together- I'd need dividers?



shells said:


> here are pics of my cube


Ooh like this! Where are your dividers from? (Yes I decided to man up and go through the pages...)


----------



## shells

katiesonfire said:


> Ooh like this! Where are your dividers from? (Yes I decided to man up and go through the pages...)



my dividers came with the cube - they are not moveable.  the little clear plastic containers i use inside came from target in a set


----------



## MC215

OMG I am so happy I found read this thread! I am going to order Muji cases but, I need to figure out how many I really need. I need to transfer some powders and bronzers and blushes to my Z palettes because the case alone takes up like 3x the room! Ugh!
I've been getting by with some cheap containers from yucky Wal-Mart. They do the trick and at 7 bucks a pop, I have survived but now I'm ready to step up my game.


----------



## yellow08

I ordered (2) 3 drawer Muji cases and I need 1 more  I ordered them last week and they came yesterday. So the shipping was fast considering I was expecting to wait 2-3 weeks. So far, I loving them!


----------



## AreYouSerious

yellow08 said:


> I ordered (2) 3 drawer Muji cases and I need 1 more  I ordered them last week and they came yesterday. So the shipping was fast considering I was expecting to wait 2-3 weeks. So far, I loving them!



I just got my 5 drawer, along with the 2 drawer w/ lid this week too.  Came super fast and was packed very well.  They're serious about that bubble wrap!  I love them!  They're the PERFECT size for my make up.


----------



## CindyYZ

I decided to try the "clear cube" on ebay from acryliconcepts and I love it! It's great quality acrylic, thick on the sides and the small drawers are tall enough for my benefit blush boxes.  Here are some pics.  I got the 6 drawers with caddy on top and I still have plenty of room left.


----------



## declaredbeauty

CindyYZ said:


> I decided to try the "clear cube" on ebay from acryliconcepts and I love it! It's great quality acrylic, thick on the sides and the small drawers are tall enough for my benefit blush boxes.  Here are some pics.  I got the 6 drawers with caddy on top and I still have plenty of room left.



yay! Glad to hear it's great quality. I get mine next week but I'm still undecided between the 4 or 5 drawer.

Would you happen to know if the very top drawer can fit Makeup Forever HD foundation bottle?


----------



## emcosmo1639

CindyYZ said:


> I decided to try the "clear cube" on ebay from acryliconcepts and I love it! It's great quality acrylic, thick on the sides and the small drawers are tall enough for my benefit blush boxes.  Here are some pics.  I got the 6 drawers with caddy on top and I still have plenty of room left.



Out of curiosity, what was the price on this one?


----------



## CindyYZ

I happen to have just bought a bottle of the MUFE HD and tried for you.  It can fit horizontally on the top "small" drawer.  It's too tall for the "Large" drawers on the bottom vertically. 



declaredbeauty said:


> yay! Glad to hear it's great quality. I get mine next week but I'm still undecided between the 4 or 5 drawer.
> 
> Would you happen to know if the very top drawer can fit Makeup Forever HD foundation bottle?


----------



## CindyYZ

I paid around $175.50 and I bought an extra set of small dividers. They shipped for free.



emcosmo1639 said:


> Out of curiosity, what was the price on this one?


----------



## emcosmo1639

CindyYZ said:


> I paid around $175.50 and I bought an extra set of small dividers. They shipped for free.



Thanks!  I have a CC that is cracking so once it's too far gone I may consider the ebay one as a replacement.


----------



## CindyYZ

No problem! I just saw your pics with the cracks and that's wrong that they won't replace it for you.  It was an expensive item!  I've only had this cube for a day, so far so good.  Definitely consider it!



emcosmo1639 said:


> Thanks!  I have a CC that is cracking so once it's too far gone I may consider the ebay one as a replacement.


----------



## declaredbeauty

CindyYZ said:


> I happen to have just bought a bottle of the MUFE HD and tried for you.  It can fit horizontally on the top "small" drawer.  It's too tall for the "Large" drawers on the bottom vertically.



Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## mzmba

that's huge!!! I probably could use that one.. because I paid 92.50 for 2 (2 drawer mujis) and a 5 drawer muji... ) I'm about to have to go back to order that same set up again.. because I STILL HAVE TOO MUCH stuff.. I probably should've just bought the clear cube and been done with it. Because I don't think even going in a 2nd time will put all my cosmetics in one place.. there will still be some in the drawers.. but I just don't want my vanity covered with acrylic pieces stacked up 3 times.


----------



## mzmba

CindyYZ said:


> I decided to try the "clear cube" on ebay from acryliconcepts and I love it! It's great quality acrylic, thick on the sides and the small drawers are tall enough for my benefit blush boxes.  Here are some pics.  I got the 6 drawers with caddy on top and I still have plenty of room left.



There is a ton of stuff in there... I think I am getting this instead. I know I will outgrow the muji and why spend another $100 knowing that already. 

Do they ship quickly?


----------



## CindyYZ

Yes, it fits a lot!  It took about 1 week for me to receive it on the east coast (should be faster if you're on the west coast).  



mzmba said:


> There is a ton of stuff in there... I think I am getting this instead. I know I will outgrow the muji and why spend another $100 knowing that already.
> 
> Do they ship quickly?


----------



## mzmba

CindyYZ said:


> Yes, it fits a lot!  It took about 1 week for me to receive it on the east coast (should be faster if you're on the west coast).



Thank you so much.. I'm pushing the button! I'm in the south, so we'll see how quickly it arrives.

I'm gonna do the 7 drawer one with the top tray... this is gonna be MASSIVE on my vanity... but at least everything will be in one place.


----------



## leboudoir

the CC cracking got me nervous even tho i've had mine for about 2 years and it's still pristine. yikes!


----------



## Bethc

leboudoir said:
			
		

> the CC cracking got me nervous even tho i've had mine for about 2 years and it's still pristine. yikes!



Mine is a year+, no cracks, no problems at all.


----------



## declaredbeauty

leboudoir said:
			
		

> the CC cracking got me nervous even tho i've had mine for about 2 years and it's still pristine. yikes!



You're probably fine!


----------



## twilldy

just placed my order for a 5 drawer and a 3 drawer muji , will post pics when they arrive


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

I have 3 3 drawers storage unit and I am feeling for one more


----------



## lolitablue

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> I have 3 3 drawers storage unit and I am feeling for one more


 
Oh!! I like Dee, show us more pictures, pretty please!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

lolitablue said:


> Oh!! I like Dee, show us more pictures, pretty please!!!



Ok I will try to upload more tonight.


----------



## emcosmo1639

leboudoir said:


> the CC cracking got me nervous even tho i've had mine for about 2 years and it's still pristine. yikes!





Bethc said:


> Mine is a year+, no cracks, no problems at all.



That's why I thought mine was probably defective.  I thought CC would tell me "you're right, defective, let's work out a replacement etc."  However they kept telling me that cracks were normal, it should be expected etc etc.  They wouldn't even consider exchanging until I sent in pictures of every single crack, including the ones on the body (not just the drawers).  Ultimately we never worked anything out and I still have the cracked one.  I am continuing to use it but once they get much worse I will move on to either a muji or ebay one.


----------



## natters

i just got my muji case today!! i got the large 2 drawer and the 3 drawer. they're so amazing! i used to just throw everything in a box and lipglosses/lipsticks in a travel case.
i love how i can see everything now. it fits most things, but not all. i have to keep my eyelash curler and my neutrogena healthy skin bottle on top cause they don't fit in the big drawers, but no biggie.


----------



## shonntew

Has anyone tried the muji small case "for glasses and small items"?  I was thinking about getting it for my pigment samples


----------



## spaceprincess

shonntew said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried the muji small case "for glasses and small items"?  I was thinking about getting it for my pigment samples



Yes, I have it and use it for lips, and pencil stuffs. I put it in between the regular Muji cases. On one side I have the 3 on top of the 5, and the other side 2 of the 2 large one on top of each other. I also took the a picture that show how deep it is compare to the the other one. It probably work for pigments.


----------



## spaceprincess

shonntew said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried the muji small case "for glasses and small items"?  I was thinking about getting it for my pigment samples



Arg the phone app is acting up on me... here is the picture of the case in between the set.


----------



## mzmba

CindyYZ said:


> Yes, it fits a lot!  It took about 1 week for me to receive it on the east coast (should be faster if you're on the west coast).



I ordered mine last Monday and heard nothing from them. I thought it was sort of strange they didn't send an acknowledgement or anything saying "thanks for the order it will be shipped by xyz". I messaged them on ebay on Friday and no response. I messaged them again this morning and the seller had the nerve to send back a snide remark saying "read the listing it says when the window will be and it will ship out Monday." 

Okay I understand they have a "window" that ebay makes them enter.. but I don't think its unreasonable to ask after purchasing especially when it says "5" available.. its not like they are making them from scratch right then are they. Either way its almost $200 for some acrylic... I think I probably should just order the clear cube and be done with it. I know those are custom.


----------



## CindyYZ

mzmba said:
			
		

> I ordered mine last Monday and heard nothing from them. I thought it was sort of strange they didn't send an acknowledgement or anything saying "thanks for the order it will be shipped by xyz". I messaged them on ebay on Friday and no response. I messaged them again this morning and the seller had the nerve to send back a snide remark saying "read the listing it says when the window will be and it will ship out Monday."
> 
> Okay I understand they have a "window" that ebay makes them enter.. but I don't think its unreasonable to ask after purchasing especially when it says "5" available.. its not like they are making them from scratch right then are they. Either way its almost $200 for some acrylic... I think I probably should just order the clear cube and be done with it. I know those are custom.



I received an email with the tracking number about 4-5 days after ordering and happy with mine.  Hope this works out for you!


----------



## shonntew

cool i think i will get the small ones too...to kinda fill in


----------



## twilldy

My MUJI order just arrived and ive already got it set up 







more pics on my blog: 
http://twilldy.blogspot.com/2012/02/muji-acrylic-storage.html


----------



## llaga22

Great!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

I've got the container store version.. like $25 
(that's always a cheaper alternative)


----------



## .pursefiend.

twilldy said:


> My MUJI order just arrived and ive already got it set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics on my blog:
> http://twilldy.blogspot.com/2012/02/muji-acrylic-storage.html


 

I love your crystal mirror. would you mind sharing where you got it from?


----------



## twilldy

.pursefiend. said:


> I love your crystal mirror. would you mind sharing where you got it from?



Winners for 14.00 !


----------



## .pursefiend.

twilldy said:


> Winners for 14.00 !


 
is that a store in canada? I found one at bed bath and beyond.. i think i'm going to have to copy


----------



## twilldy

.pursefiend. said:


> is that a store in canada? I found one at bed bath and beyond.. i think i'm going to have to copy



Yeah its an off price retailer ; similar to like a TJ Maxx i would think ; they have clothing, furniture cosmetics, everything !


----------



## .pursefiend.

twilldy said:


> Yeah its an off price retailer ; similar to like a TJ Maxx i would think ; they have clothing, furniture cosmetics, everything !


 

you're the best! thank you


----------



## Fiercefriend

Check this link out
http://www.flutterandsparkle.com/2011/11/be-excited-for-affordable-alternative.html

also, did you try Ikea? you would be surprised to the things you find


----------



## Fiercefriend

the one Kim Kardashian has is "clear cube"

you can look it up and find sites that sell it!


----------



## hxchousewife

These ones aren't the same as the Kardashian's have, but it looks nice -- I like the bright colors: http://www.containerstore.com/shop/storage/drawers?productId=10029405&N=62561&Nao=40

Might consider the Muji ones you guys seem to be buying...


----------



## mzmba

CindyYZ said:


> I received an email with the tracking number about 4-5 days after ordering and happy with mine.  Hope this works out for you!



Hi Cindy... so I got it...
AND I LOOOOOOOVE it.. it's huge. 
My stash was still sorted "muji-ish" because the drawers were smaller... but I could fit all of my drugstore stuff (infallibles/bouncyblushes/tattoos) etc.. into one drawer. I love that.

I think I want another one.. and it also included a flyer thingy that said 10% off if you order direct from them (I'm assuming not through ebay). 

I am happy with the purchase!


----------



## declaredbeauty

mzmba said:


> Hi Cindy... so I got it...
> AND I LOOOOOOOVE it.. it's huge.
> My stash was still sorted "muji-ish" because the drawers were smaller... but I could fit all of my drugstore stuff (infallibles/bouncyblushes/tattoos) etc.. into one drawer. I love that.
> 
> I think I want another one.. and it also included a flyer thingy that said 10% off if you order direct from them (I'm assuming not through ebay).
> 
> I am happy with the purchase!



Ordered mine last night, a 5 drawer without the top caddy seems like I'm in for a wait since the confirmation email states it's custom?


----------



## icharmae

.pursefiend. said:
			
		

> I've got the container store version.. like $25
> (that's always a cheaper alternative)



I've done the same. If you go into the store they have many other options for smaller cosmetics.. They have great acrylic lipstick containers as well for 1/3 of the price you'd pay online.


----------



## mzmba

declaredbeauty said:
			
		

> Ordered mine last night, a 5 drawer without the top caddy seems like I'm in for a wait since the confirmation email states it's custom?



Well they must've added the "custom" part after my debacle (it said 3 available)... But mine took about 11 days.. ordered it on a Monday got it the following Friday.


----------



## Kruti81

I bought a 5 drawer and 2 drawer (with open lid) from muji. they were great, the 2 drawer open lid came broken, the lid would fall through. i called and emailed pics to muji. i thought they would send a replacement lid, instead they sent an entire new 2 drawer unit. it came very quickly and i'd happily purchase these again. i put the broken 2 drawer underneath (stacked) the new 2 drawer and it looks great. I have all three stacked.


----------



## darma2011

Kruti81 said:
			
		

> I bought a 5 drawer and 2 drawer (with open lid) from muji. they were great, the 2 drawer open lid came broken, the lid would fall through. i called and emailed pics to muji. i thought they would send a replacement lid, instead they sent an entire new 2 drawer unit. it came very quickly and i'd happily purchase these again. i put the broken 2 drawer underneath (stacked) the new 2 drawer and it looks great. I have all three stacked.



Post pics.


----------



## Kruti81

here are some pics of the broken 2 drawer that i got which i sent to the company.


----------



## lorrieo

does anyone know if the muji large 2 drawer can fit nail polishes upright? 

http://www.muji.us/store/storage/acrylic-cases/acrylic-case-2-drawers-large.html


----------



## darma2011

lorrieo said:
			
		

> does anyone know if the muji large 2 drawer can fit nail polishes upright?
> 
> http://www.muji.us/store/storage/acrylic-cases/acrylic-case-2-drawers-large.html



No, only if the lid is up.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

^ Great pic - is it always so clean and organised? I'm embarrassed, I get on the run and just throw my items back in. I do make it to the right drawer or section but in there they muck about.


----------



## ilvoelv

shells said:


> here are pics of my cube



Your cube is super nice! where was it purchased?


----------



## Aab1983

Wow after lookin at this thread I'm so ordering me a muji tomorrow so cute!! I have a old typewriter desk that I painted to use as my vanity but sucks have to search through all the drawers but if I could see what I'm going for would be awesome!!


----------



## Chantilly_lace

yes me too, im off to muji!  They do sell some fabulous things.  I know its off topic, but for frequent travellers, they have an amazing travel neck/back pillow, and a great towelling eyemask. I love them, i have them in chocolate brown, and dont go anywhere without them!


----------



## bagfashionista

i ordered 2 of the 5 drawers cube a month or so ago...i don't have enough makeup to fill both of them, and today, i finally figured out what to do with the 2nd one:







jewelry =)


----------



## Bethc

bagfashionista said:
			
		

> i ordered 2 of the 5 drawers cube a month or so ago...i don't have enough makeup to fill both of them, and today, i finally figured out what to do with the 2nd one:
> 
> jewelry =)



Love your set-up!


----------



## Machick333

what the.... i Just tried to buy the clear cube online (I live in Canada) and the shipping is 150$!!!!!

any other canadians out there? how did you buy it? i am not paying 150$ in shipping!~!!!


----------



## Slavisa

Aussie girls, try http://www.themakeupboxshop.com/


----------



## BrittanyDarling

a more affordable version of the one above

http://www.muji.us/store/storage/acrylic-cases/acrylic-case-5-drawers.html


----------



## .pursefiend.

Slavisa said:


> Aussie girls, try http://www.themakeupboxshop.com/


 
i love the drawer pulls


----------



## marie0505

Would the Muji 5 drawer hold Makeup Forever Aqua Cream shadows and Smashbox Jet Set Eyeliners? I have alot of these but I don't know if they can fit because the depth of the drawers are small. I fell in love with these drawers but need to know if they can fit these products. Thanks!


----------



## leggeks

I've outgrown my Muji set up. I bought them smaller than what I needed just to try them out but the drawers just aren't deep enough for me. I just purchased the 6 drawer bad boy from Acyrliconcepts.com. I think I may use the Muji for my jewelry and small accessories I have.

I'm sure it will take forever to get to the east though since it's coming from Cali.
I'm so not good at being patient when I'm super amped about something.


----------



## Emmesie

Anyone have the dimensions on the Muji cube?


----------



## thisgreycat

Slavisa said:
			
		

> Aussie girls, try http://www.themakeupboxshop.com/



The price of this line horrifies me. The profit margins would be INSANE.  I've noticed they cost more than when they launched.. and the Australian dollar has gone up a huge amount since then.

I like the idea but the cost is extortionate.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Anyone else on the Container Store's email list? They sent out an email that they have created a version of the kardashian makeup cube. 

http://www.containerstore.com/shop?productId=10033098&N=&Ntt=Kardashian

Not exactly the same and wow is it pricey for the container store,but it is another option!


----------



## emcosmo1639

I would definitely recommend an alternative to the Clear Cube.  I've shared my experience on here, but now have an update.  I split my year between two cities and leave my CC where we consider our "home base."  I was just back there recently after about 1 1/2 months away and the cracks have gotten worse.  We kept the temp etc at what we would if we were living there and it hasn't been used.  I'm guessing it's something with the materials, but I've only had it less than 2 years.  Anyway, if you can find a similar alternative for less, I'd suggest going with that.


----------



## MoneyPennie

Most of my make up is cream foundations, cream eyeshadow, yaby palettes, kryolan palettes and z palettes. 
do you think it would still be worth it to get a ebay cube?

I also have a ton of brushes and nail polishes


----------



## MoneyPennie

thought this vid my help some people

http://youtu.be/JRqP6PjGfpw


----------



## MoneyPennie

alright I cracked and got the clear cube dup on ebay. I got the 5 drawer and top caddy. Will keep you all posted!


----------



## MoneyPennie

Here is my storage on my vanity


----------



## LavenderIce

The Muji 5 drawer was back in stock last week.  I ordered on a Monday and received everything by Saturday in Cali.  Looks like they're still available:

http://www.muji.us/store/storage/acrylic-cases/acrylic-case-5-drawers.html


----------



## SplendidBelle

Has anyone tried the Velour Accessory trays for the interior of the MUJI drawers?

I'm thinking about getting a Clear Cube and demoting my MUJI setup to jewlery storage.


----------



## nastasja

Tha Kardashians are selling it from their Vegas store:
http://kardashiankhaos.com/souvenirs/cosmetic-case.html


----------



## goodmornin

GingerSnap527 said:
			
		

> Anyone else on the Container Store's email list? They sent out an email that they have created a version of the kardashian makeup cube.
> 
> http://www.containerstore.com/shop?productId=10033098&N=&Ntt=Kardashian
> 
> Not exactly the same and wow is it pricey for the container store,but it is another option!



I actually bought the exact version of this for about $60 from organize.com for a while back


----------



## LisaMarie24

Just received my makeup Acrylic cube from eBay. It's AMAZING great quality an thick acrylic for half the price of the clear cube. It came with dividers also!!


----------



## Macimage

LisaMarie24 said:


> Just received my makeup Acrylic cube from eBay. It's AMAZING great quality an thick acrylic for half the price of the clear cube. It came with dividers also!!



That looks great! Which eBay seller did you purchase it from?


----------



## declaredbeauty

killerlife said:


> Tha Kardashians are selling it from their Vegas store:
> http://kardashiankhaos.com/souvenirs/cosmetic-case.html



they lost their mind selling it for $520...


----------



## brainstorm

I'm sure this is mentioned up-thread, but Muji sells acrylic cases too. They have a storefront in NYC, but you can order it online as well. http://www.muji.us/store/storage/acrylic-cases.html


----------



## LisaMarie24

Macimage said:
			
		

> That looks great! Which eBay seller did you purchase it from?



  checachito is the seller, I'm very happy with my purchase. It's great they also have different size variations. Hope that helps xx!!!


----------



## Charlie

killerlife said:


> Tha Kardashians are selling it from their Vegas store:
> http://kardashiankhaos.com/souvenirs/cosmetic-case.html



They sure know how to make a profit


----------



## Pinkcaviar

Another Muji fan, I purchased their large 5 drawer and 2 drawer for organizing my cosmetics and jewelry.

Here's a picture to let others decide!


----------



## keodi

I placed an order from acrylicconcepts2! I'm really excited, I was going to go with the Clear Cube but I have heard mixed reviews from people who bought theirs from cc.


----------



## LAvuittongirl

got my muji drawers. yayyy.  so happy with them!!  don't mind my dental tools on bottom.  keke


----------



## Bethc

I moved a few months ago, so I thought I'd update my set-up.  The smaller unit is from Muji and the large one is a clear cube.


----------



## Kfoorya2

Pinkcaviar said:


> Another Muji fan, I purchased their large 5 drawer and 2 drawer for organizing my cosmetics and jewelry.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a picture to let others decide!




If you don't mind me asking where did you get your white ring/jewelry organizer that's in the top drawer? I really want one, Thank you!


----------



## keodi

Bethc said:


> I moved a few months ago, so I thought I'd update my set-up.  The smaller unit is from Muji and the large one is a clear cube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2437447
> 
> 
> View attachment 2437448



Bethc,
How is your clear cube holding up? any issues? I'm thinking of upgrading to a clear cube now that I've out grown my make-up storage.


----------



## sally.m

Im hunting for muji storage tomorrow in London - so excited!


----------



## keodi

Good luck! I hope you get what you want!


----------



## SBunz25

So I tried going to clear cubes website and it appears to be down and not taking orders. I tried Sherrieblossom icebox. The quality looks great- but wanted to see if anyone had any experience. The price is kind of high...


----------

